# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti musliman >  Alkooli dhe qendrimi Islam !!!

## fisniku-student

*PIJET ALKOOLIKE JANË HARAM, HARAM!*

All-llahu i Lartmadhërishëm thotë: *“O besimtarë! Me të vërtetë, vera, bixhozi, statujat dhe shigjetëzat e fallit janë gjëra të ndyta, punë djalli. Prandaj largohuni nga këto, që të arrini atë që dëshironi!” (El–Ma’ide: 90)*

Ndalesa e pirjes së alkoolit është vërtetuar me Kur’an, me Sunet dhe me ixhma (konsensus).

Mirëpo, përkundër kësaj, eksizton një grup njerëzish të cilët konsiderojnë se fjala fexhtenibuhu – largohuni nga këto, që është përmendur në Kur’an nuk udhëzon në ndalesën e qartë dhe kategorike, siç është rasti me ndalesat e tjera, kurse shembull për këtë janë Fjalët e All-llahut të Lartmadhërishëm: *”Ju ndalohet ngordhësira, gjaku, mishi i derrit dhe ajo (kafshë) që është therur në emër të dikujt tjetër e jo në emër të All-llahut, dhe që është mbytur e vrarë, dhe që është gremisur, dhe që është therur me brirë, ose që është dëmtuar nga egërsirat, — përveç nëse e keni prerë ju.” (El–Ma’ide: 3)*

Për t’u përgjigjur në këtë konfirmim të pabazë, vëmendjen tonë do ta drejtojmë në këtë:


*QËNDRIMI I KUR’ANIT FISNIK KUNDREJT ALKOOLIT*
Fjala “Fexhtenibnuhu - Largohuni nga këto”, e përmendur në Kur’an
Kjo fjalë në gjuhën arabe do të thotë “largim” dhe “mosafrim ndaj diçkaje” ose “të kufijve të diçkaje”. Pra, kjo fjalë është nd*r ndërtimet më të spikatura, e cila vë në pah ndalesën. Ai që i studion ajetet e Kur’anit Fisnik do të shohë se fjala “fexh*tenibuhu – largohuni nga këto”, është përmendur në numër të madh në ajete të tjera. Nga këto ajete janë edhe ajetet ku ndalohet pranimi i bindjeve të rrejshme dhe veseve të këqija, ndërsa disa prej këtyre ajeteve janë:

*“Prandaj, largohuni nga idhujt dhe shmangjuni sa më shu*më bisedave të rrejshme.” (El-Haxhxh: 30)
“Ne çdo populli i kemi dërguar Pejgamberë. “Adhuroni All-llahun, e shmangiuni idhujve!” (En–Nahël: 36)*

*“Për ata të cilët i shmangen adhurimit të idhujve dhe të cilët i drejtohen All-llahut, atyre u janë kushtuar lajmet e gëzuara, prandaj përgëzoji robërit e Mi!” (El–Zumer: 17)*

*“Kur Ibrahimi u lut: “O Zoti im, bëje këtë vend vendbanim të sigurt dhe më ruaj mua dhe bijtë e mi nga adhurimi i idhujve!” (Ibrahim: 35)*
Në disa ajete përmenden njëkohësisht edhe fatkeqët edhe ata që i frikësohen All-llahut, si p. sh.:

*“Në të cilin do të hyjë vetëm fatkeqi, i cili mohon dhe kthen kokën, *ndërsa nga ai do të jetë larg ai i cili i frikësohet All-llahut.” (El–Lejl: 15-17)*

Ai i cili i studion me vëmendje ajetet për ndalimin e alkoolit:* “O besimtarë! Me të vërtetë vera, bixhozi, statujat dhe shigjetëzat e fallit janë gjëra të ndyta, punë djalli. Prandaj largohuni nga këto, që të arrini atë që dëshironi! Djalli dëshiron që, me anë të pijeve alkoolike e me bixhoz, të fusë në mes jush armiqësi e urrejtje dhe t’ju shmangë juve nga të kujtuarit e All-llahut dhe nga namazi. Pra, a do të shmangeni?!” (El–Ma’ide: 90-91),* do të shohë se këto ajete përmbajnë shumë tregues që vënë në pah ndalimin e përdorimit të alkoolit.

Disa nga këta tregues janë si vijon:

Ajeti fillon duke iu drejtuar besimtarëve me fjalët: *“O besimtarë*!”, që tërheq vërejtjen se ajo që pason është dispozitë të cilën besimtarët, që i përgjigjen Zotit dhe që i kryejnë urdhrat e Tij e shmangen nga ndalesat, duhet ta kryejnë patjetër.
Alkooli (vera) është përmendur në kontekst së bashku me bixhozin, me idhujt, me shigjetëzat për fall dhe të gjitha këto bëjnë pjesë në mëkate të mëdha. Alkooli është përmendur i pari për shkak të mëkatit të madh të përdorimit të tij dhe se ai është çelësi i të gjitha mynxyrave.

Alkooli është quajtur “gjë e neveritshme” (rixhs), ndërsa fjala rixhs në gjuhën arabe shënon gjërat e urryera e të ndyra. Ka mendime se kjo fjalë do të thotë mllef, sikur domethënia e mëkatit.

Ajetet sqarojnë se alkooli është vepër e djallit, ndërsa nga djalli vjen vetëm e keqja, siç thotë Esh-Sheukani. Shehidi, Seid Kutbi, All-llahu e mëshiroftë, thotë: _“Shejtani është armiku i stërlashtë i njeriut, kurse për besimtarin mjaf*ton që ta dijë se një vepër është e djallit e që ndjenja e tij t’i shmanget kësaj, që shpirti i tij të ndiejë neveri nga kjo dhe që qenia e tij të zmbrapset e të largohet nga kjo në mënyrë që të ruhet dhe të frikësohet prej saj.”_Përdorimi i shprehjes “largohuni”, e cila është më shprehëse, vë në pah ndalesën, ngase kjo do të thotë largimi nga e ndaluara, e të mos flitet për kryerjen e asaj që është e ndaluar.

Arritja e suksesit dhe shpëtimi janë të lidhura me kënaqësinë e All-llahut duke iu shmangur alkoolit: “Prandaj, largohuni nga këto, që të arrini atë që dëshironi!”, që paraqet nxitje për besimtarët që t’i shmangen atij. Esh-Sheukani thotë: “Nëse në shmangien nga alkooli është shpëtimi, atëherë në përdorimin e tij është gremisja dhe shkatërrimi.”

Ajetet sqarojnë të këqijat dhe dëmet nga përdorimi i alkoolit. I Lartmadhërishmi thotë: “Djalli dëshiron që me anë të pijeve alkoolike e me bixhoz të fusë në mes jush armiqësi e urrejtje.” Seid Kutbi, All-llahu e mëshiroftë, thotë: “Me këtë vetëdijes së muslimanëve i zbulohet synimi i djallit, caku i intrigës së tij dhe prodhimi i ndytësisë së tij. Ky është shkaktimi i armiqësisë dhe i urretjes në radhët e muslimanëve, me ndihmën e verës dhe të bixhozit si dhe largimin e “atyre që besojnë” nga kujtimi i All-llahut dhe nga namazi, etj. Këto qëllime, të cilat dëshiron t’i arrijë djalli, janë njëmendësi dhe muslimanët mund t’i shohin ato në botën e dukshme. Këto fjalë janë vërtetuar me Fjalët hyjnore, të vërteta vetvetiu. Nuk është nevoja që të hulumtohet gjatë për t’u bindur njeriu se djalli është ai i cili hedh ndër njerëzit, me anën e alkoolit e të bixhozit, armiqësinë dhe urrejtjen. Alkooli merr mendjen dhe e nxeh gjakun e mishin dhe nxit teket e ashpërsinë. Bixhozi, i cili shkon së bashku me alkoolin, nxit në shpirtëra ndjenjën e shkatërrimit e të smirës (urrejtjes), meqë ai që ka humbur në bixhoz domosdo ndien smirë e urrejtje ndaj atij me të cilin ka luajtur bixhoz, ngase ai ia merr paratë sy ndër sy, i merr ato si fitues, ndërsa partneri i tij mbetet si humbës me telashe. Në natyrën e këtyre gjërave, të bixhozit e të alkoolit, është që të nxisin urrejtjen dhe armiqësinë, sado që ato i bashkojnë partnerët në fushën e grindavecisë dhe të eksplozivitetit, të cilat sipërfaqësisht kanë mbresën e përzemërsisë dhe kënaqësisë. Largimi nga kujtimi në All-llahun dhe nga namazi nuk është nevoja të shqyrtohet, ngase alkooli shkakton harresën, ndërsa bixhozi të pushton. E qara e bixhozçiut nuk është aspak më e vogël sesa e qara me alkool, kurse bota e bixhozçiut është porsi bota e pijanecit dhe kufizohet në tavolina, në gota dhe në gurë (letra).

Për Fjalët e të Lartmadhërishmit: “Pra, a do të shmangeni?!” Ibën Kethiri thotë: “Këtu është kanosja dhe frikësimi.” Kurse Esh-Sheukani thotë: “Këtu gjendet një rrënjë e madhe në formë pyetjeje, e cila vë në pah qortimin, prandaj Umeri radijall-llahu anhu, kur e pat dëgjuar këtë, ka thënë: “Po shmangem!”

Fjalët e të Lartmadhërishmit, pas ajetit me të cilin ndalohet alkooli: *“Bindjuni All-llahut, bindjuni edhe Pejgamberit dhe jini të kujdesshëm! E nëse ktheni kokat, atëherë dijeni se Pejgamberi Ynë ka për detyrë vetëm të shpall qartë.” (El–Ma’ide: 92).* Ajeti vërteton dhe thekson domosdoshmërinë e pasimit të urdhrit të All-llahut, kështu që nuk do të vazhdohet me pirjen e alkoolit, dhe vë në pah pasimin e asaj që i Dërguari i All-llahut sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lam sqaron lidhur me alkoolin.

As’habët i përfshiu frika për vëllezërit e tyre të cilët kishin përdorur alkoolin e ishin vrarë në rrugën e All-llahut para ndalesës së përdorimit të alkoolit, rreth asaj se a do t’i dënojë All-llahu ata. Për këtë shkak u shpallën Fjalët e All-llahut xhel-le shanuhu, si qetësim i shpirtërave. *“Për ata që besojnë dhe që bëjnë vepra të mira s’ka asfarë mëkati për atë që kanë ngrënë e që kanë pirë (para ndalesës) kur i shmangen asaj që e kanë të ndaluar dhe kur besojnë, pastaj i frikësohen All-llahut e besojnë dhe atëherë u shmangen mëkateve dhe bëjnë mirësira. E, All-llahu i do ata që u bëjnë mirësira të tjerëve.” (El–Ma’ide: 93)*

Ndalimi i përdorimit të alkoolit është shpallur në etapa dhe unë do t’ia lë hapësirën shehidit Seid Kutbi, All-llahu e mëshiroftë, që të na shpjegojë etapat përmes të cilave ka kaluar dispozita e ndalesës së përdorimit të alkoolit. Ai thotë: _“Etapa e parë ka qenë dirigjim i shigjetës së tendosur kur All-llahu i Lartmadhërishëm në suren En-Nahl ka thënë:_ *“E nga frutat e palmave e të hardhisë përgatitni pije dhe ushqim të këndshëm.” (En–Nahl: 67*) Në këtë mënyrë ajo qe e para që arriti te kujtesa e muslimanëve duke vendosur pijen (alkoolin) kundruall “ushqimit të këndshëm”, prandaj duket se alkooli është një gjë ndërsa ushqimi i këndshëm një gjë krejt tjetër.
Pastaj vjen etapa e dytë, në të cilën është zgjuar vetëdija e besimit në shpirtërat e muslimanëve me anë të logjikës legjislative, kur u shpall ajeti i sures El-Bekare: “Të pyesin ty për verën dhe bixhozin. *Thuaj: "Në to ka mëkat (dëm) të madh, por edhe dobi për njerëzit; mirëpo, mëkati (dëmi) është më i madh sesa dobia prej tyre!” (El–Bekare: 219)*
Në këtë ajet është dhënë shenja se braktisja e bixhozit dhe verës është më urgjente, duke qenë se dëmi është më i madh sesa dobia, ndërsa ka pak gjëra që nuk kanë njëfarë dobie; mirëpo, lejimi ose ndalimi i kësaj gjëje mbështetet në atë se a mbizotëron në të dëmi a dobia.

Pastaj pason etapa e tretë, në të cilën është thyer shprehia e pirjes së alkoolit dhe nxitja e jotolerancës dhe e mospajtimit ndërmjet alkoolit dhe urdhërit për faljen e namazit kur u shpall ajeti nga surja En-Nisa’: *“O besimtarë! Asesi mos iu afroni namazit kur jeni të dehur, përderisa të dini se ç’flisni.” (En–Nisa’: 43)*

Namazi kryhet në pesë intervale kohore dhe ndërmjet shumicës së këtyre intervaleve ka distancë të vogël kohore, e pamjaftueshme që njeriu të dehet e pastaj të zhdehet ndërmjet dy kohëve të namazit. Me këtë dispozitë ngushtohen gjasat e zbatimit praktik të shprehisë së pirjes së alkoolit, e veçanërisht për pirjen e alkoolit në mëngjes dhe pas ikindisë ose akshamit, siç ishte shprehi e njerëzve në periudhën paraislamike, xhahilijet. Ajeti thyen edhe shprehinë e përdorimit të alkoolit lidhur me afatet e caktuara kohore, në të cilat është për*dorur alkooli. Në ajet gjendet diçka që në shpirtin e muslimanit ka peshën e vet, e kjo është pamundësia e harmonizimit ndër*mjet zbatimit të urdhërit të faljes së namazave në kohën e tyre dhe shoqërimit të shprehisë së pirjes së alkoolit në periudha të caktuara kohore. Pastaj pason etapa e katërt vendimtare, për të cilën shpirtërat tanimë ishin përgatitur tërësisht. Vetëm sa erdhi ndalesa, pasoi bindja dhe dëgjesa pa farë hamendje. Nga Umer b. El-Hatabi, All-llahu qoftë i kënaqur me të, transmetohet se ka thënë: “O All-llah, shpjegona për alkoolin me një shpjegim të mjaftueshëm!” Atëherë është shpallur ajeti në suren El-Bekare: “Të pyesin ty për verën dhe bixhozin. Thuaj: "Në to ka mëkat (dëm) të madh, por edhe dobi...” Pastaj Umerin e thirrën dhe i lexuan ajetin, ndërsa ky tha: “O All-llah, na shpjego për alkoolin gjëra të cilat do të na kënaqin!” Atëherë u shpall ajeti nga surja En-Nisa’: “Asesi mos iu afroni namazit kur jeni të dehur...” Umerin e thirrën sërish, i lexuan këtë ajet dhe tha: “O All-llah, na shpjego për alkoolin aq sa do të jetë e mjaftueshme!” Pastaj u shpall ajeti nga surja El-Ma’ide: “Djalli dëshiron që, me anë të pijeve alkoolike e me bixhoz, të fusë në mes jush armiqësi e urrejtje dhe t’ju shmangë juve nga të kujtuarit e All-llahut dhe nga namazi. Pra, a do të shmangeni?!” Ja lexuan Umerit përsëri këtë ajet e ky tha: “U shmangëm, u shmangëm!” Këtë e shënojnë autorët e “Suneneve”.

Kur u shpall ky ajet për ndalimin e alkoolit në vitin e tretë pas Betejës së Uhudit nuk ishte nevoja për më shumë se një tellall (kasnec), i cili thërriste në vendet ku tuboheshin njerëzit në Medinë: *“O njerëz, alkooli u bë i ndaluar (haram)!”* Ai që kishte në atë çast gotën në dorë – e thyente, ndërsa ai që kishte një gllënjkë në gojë – e nxirrte nga goja dhe u shqyen të gjitha mbajtëset për verë e u thyen të gjitha shtambat. Dhe kështu, çështja mori fund.

Për sa i përket urtësisë që prehet në ndalimin suksesiv të alkoolit, atë na e ka shpjeguar Sejjid Kutbi me rastin e komentimit të Fjalëve të All-llahut: “Të pyesin ty për verën dhe bixhozin. Thuaj: "Në to ka mëkat (dëm) të madh, por edhe dobi për njerëzit; mirëpo, mëkati (dëmi) është më i madh sesa dobia prej tyre!” Ai thotë: “Ky tekst, që gjendet para nesh, ishte hapi i parë i ndalesës. Gjërat dhe veprat nga-ndonjëherë nuk janë vetëm të këqija. E mira përzihet me të keqen, ndërsa e keqja përzihet me të mirën në këtë botë. Mirëpo, ajo nga çka varet se a do të jetë diçka e lejuar apo e ndaluar është mbizotërimi i anës së mirë ose të keqe. Nëse dëmi nga alkooli dhe bixhozi është më i madh sesa dobia, atëherë ky është shkak dhe arsye për ndalim, edhe pse këtu nuk është shprehur në mënyrë të qartë.”
Në këtë vend tregohet sheshit një anë e metodës së edukimit islam, kur’anor hyjnor dhe të urtë, e kjo është metoda që mund të gjendet në shumë dispozita, urdhëresa dhe udhëzime të tij. Ne do të spikatim tani një rregull të kësaj metode me rastin e të folurit për alkoolin dhe bixhozin.

Kur dispozita ose ndalesa është e lidhur me një rregull të konceptit të imanit (besimit) ose për një çështje bindjeje (i’tikad), atëherë Islami që nga momenti i parë sjell urdhëresë të qartë. Mirëpo, kur dispozita ose ndalesa është e lidhur me shprehi (adet) ose me imitim, ose me ndonjë situatë shoqërore e cila nuk është e lehtë, atëherë Islami pret dhe i afrohet çështjes ngadalë, butësisht e suksesivisht, dhe përgatit kushte reale e optimale, që lehtësojnë zbatimin dhe bindjen.

Kur kishte të bënte me çështjen e teuhidit apo të shirkut, Islami që nga momenti i parë e realizoi dispozitën e tij në mënyrë të prerë e të vendosur, pa hamendje e përfillje, pa pazarllëk e takim në gjysmën e rrugës; se këtu kemi të bëjmë me çështjen e rregullit bazor të kon*ceptit, pa të cilin imani nuk është i rregullt dhe Islami nuk vendoset. Për sa i përket alkoolit dhe bixhozit, kishin të bënin me adet e shprehi, kurse shprehia kërkon shërim. Për këtë shkak është filluar me lëvizjen e vetëdijes së besimit dhe logjikës legjislative në shpirtërat e muslimanëve, kështu që është thënë se dëmi nga alkooli dhe bixhozi është më i madh sesa dobia, pra në shenjë se braktisja e alkoolit është gjë parësore. Pastaj erdhi hapi i dytë me rastin e shpalljes së ajetit nga surja *En-Nisa’: “O besimtarë! Asesi mos iu afroni namazit kur jeni të dehur, përderisa të dini se ç’flisni.”* Namazi kryhet në pesë periudha kohore dhe në shumicën e këtyre periudhave është një distancë e vogël kohore, që nuk është e mjaftueshme për t’u dehur dhe për t’u zhdehur. Këtu shpre*het ngushtimi i gjasave për praktikimin e shprehisë së pirjes dhe thyerja e shprehisë së përdorimit të alkoolit, që është e lidhur me kohën e caktuar të përdorimit.
Dihet se ai që përdor diçka, ndien nevojë për atë që merr rregullisht, qoftë fjala për pije dehëse ose drogë, në kohë të caktuar, në të cilën zakonisht e përdor atë. Kur e kalon këtë kohë të zakonshme dhe kjo përsëritet shumë herë, atëherë zvogëlohet fuqia e kësaj shprehije dhe është e mundur të mposhtet. Pasi u realizuan këta dy hapa, erdhi urdhëri i fun*dit për ndalimin e alkoolit dhe bixhozit: *“O besimtarë! Me të vërtetë, vera, bixhozi, statujat dhe shigjetëzat e fallit janë gjëra të ndyta, punë djalli. Prandaj largohuni nga këto, që të jeni të shpëtuar!” (El–Ma’ide: 90)*

Në një vend tjetër Sejjid Kutbi thotë: “Alkooli (vera), bixhozi, statujat dhe shigjetëzat e fallit kanë qenë veçori dhe traditë e rrënjosur thellë në shoqërinë e xhahilijetit. E gjithë kjo ka qenë një tufë e lidhur fort me praktikimin e këtyre gjërave edhe me atë se këto gjëra kanë qenë veçanti dhe traditë e asaj shoqërie. Alkoolin e pinin në sasira të mëdha dhe me pirjen e tij garonin në ndejet e tyre në vetëlavdërime dhe mburrje. Vetëlavdërimin në poezi e ndërlidhnin me alkoolin. Përkrah orgjive shkonte edhe therrja e kafshëve dhe hanin mish të pjekur ata që pinin alkool, ata që e përgatisnin atë dhe ata që ishin përherë të pranishëm në këto ahengje, të cilët gjenin strehim në to dhe ata mblidheshin rreth tyre. Këto kafshë therreshin pranë statujave (ensab), dhe kafshët e tyre i thernin tek ata dhe i lyenin me gjakun e tyre. Gjithashtu, tek idhujt i thernin edhe flijimet që ua kushtonin zotave të tyre, përkatësisht shortarëve që kujdeseshin për ta (idhujt). Rreth kafshës së therrur në orgji dhe në rrethana të ngjashme shoqërore, ushtrohej bixhozi me ndihmën e shigjetëzave (për fall). Çdonjëri prej tyre e fitonte pjesën e vet sipas asaj që tregonte shigjetëza e tij. Shigjetëza që merrte çmimin më të madh (shigjetëza e shtatë), atij i takonte pjesa më e madhe, por kishte edhe të tillë të cilëve shigjetazat nuk u sillnin asnjë fitim. Kur e njohën Zotin e vërtetë, shpirtërat e tyre filluan të dëgjonin atë që më të vërtetë donte dhe nuk donte prej tyre ky Zot i Vërtetë, ndërsa para kësaj as që i kushtonin kujdes, as që i bindeshin urdhërit dhe as që shmangeshin nga ndalesa. Nuk i braktisnin shprehitë e tyre xhahilijetike, pa marrë parasysh sa herë iu përsëriteshin urdhërat ose u jepeshin këshillat.

Lidhja e natyrës së pastër njerëzore është lidhja e bindjes (akides) dhe, nëse së pari nuk vendoset kjo lidhje, në natyrën e njerëzore nuk do të mbetet asgjë nga ahlaku (morali), nga etika ose nga mirëqenia shoqërore. Çelësi i natyrës njerëzore është këtu. Nëse ajo nuk çelet me çelësin e vet, tuneli i saj i brendshëm do të ngelë i mbyllur, ndërsa rrugët e saj bërrylake. Dhe, kurdo*herë që ndonjë grykë e saj zbulohet, tjetra fshihet; kurdoherë që ndriçohet ndonjë aspekt i saj, tjetri errësohet; kurdoherë që zgjidhet ndonjë nyje, tjetra lidhet dhe kurdoherë që hapet ndonjë rrugë e saj, rrugët dhe shtigjet e tjera mbyllen, dhe kështu pa mbarim.

Për këtë shkak metoda islame nuk filloi me shërimin e ceneve dhe devijimeve të xhahilijetit prej tyre. Filloi nga vetë bindja (akida). Filloi nga dëshmia (shehadeti), se nuk ka zot përveç All-llahut, ndërsa periudha e dëshmisë se nuk ka zot përveç All-llahut ka zgjatur trembëdhjetë vjet, gjatë së cilës nuk ka ekzistuar qëllim tjetër përveç këtij: nënshtrimi Atij dhe pushtetit të Tij. E, kur shpirtërat e tyre u bënë të pastër dhe sinqerisht të dorëzuar ndaj All-llahut dhe të atillë që nuk gjenin zgjidhje tjetër për veten përveç asaj që zgjidhte për ta All-llahu, atëherë filluan ngarkesat, mes të cilave ishin edhe adhurimet. Atëherë, po ashtu, filloi pastrimi i fundërrinave të xhahilijetit; shoqëror, ekonomik, shpirtëror, moral, etik... Detyrimet filluan në çastin kur u bë një gjëndje e atillë: kur All-llahu urdhëron, robërit (njerëzit) binden pa farë  kundër-shtimi, ngasa ata nuk kërkojnë për vete zgjidhje në atë që u urdhëron ose ua ndalon All-llahu, çfarëdoqoftë kjo.”

*QËNDRIMI I SUNETIT TË PASTËR PEJGAMBERIK*
I Dërguari i All-llahut sal-lall-llahu alejhi ue sel-lam e ka theksuar ndalesën e alkoolit nga shumë aspekte:

_1. E ka përshkruar si “çelësi i çdo të keqeje” dhe “nëna e të gjitha të këqijave”_ 

Nga ibni Abbasi radijall-llahu anhu transmetohet se ka thënë: “I Dërguari i All-llahut sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lam ka thë*në: “Shmangiuni alkoolit, ngase ai është çelësi i çdo të keqeje!” (Shënon El-Hakimi)

Nga Abdull-llah b. Amri radijall-llahu anhu transmetohet se i Dërguari i All-llahut sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lam ka thënë: “Alkooli është nëna e zvetënimit dhe mëkati më i madh nga mëkatet e mëdha. Kush pi alkool, e lë namazin dhe (ndoshta) e çnjerëzon nënën e vet, tezen dhe hallën.” (Shënon El-Taberani në ”El-Mu’xhem el-Kebir”)

_2. E ka bërë të ndaluar sasinë e vogël të alkoolit, e të mos flitet për sasinë e madhe_

Transmetohet nga Ibni Umeri radijall-llahu anhu se ka thënë: “I Dërguari i All-llahut sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lam ka thë*në: “Ajo që deh në sasi të madhe është e ndaluar edhe në sasira të vogla.”
Aishja radijall-llahu anha ka thënë: “I Dërguari i All-llahut sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lam  ka thënë: “E tërë ajo që deh është e ndaluar (haram), kurse ajo që deh në sasi të një “ferku”, është e ndaluar edhe në masë të një grushti.” (Shënon Ahmedi, Ebu Davudi, Et-Tirmidhiu, të cilët thonë se hadithi është i mirë, hasen)
_
3. E ka sqaruar shkakun e ndalimit të alkoolit: dehja_

Nga Ibni Umeri radijall-llahu anhu transmetohet se ka thënë: “I Dërguari i All-llahut sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lam ka thënë:_ “Gjithçka që deh është alkool (hamër), ndërsa çdo lloj  alkooli është haram!”_ Nga Kajs b. Sa’d b. Ubade radijall-llahu anhu transmetohet se ka thënë:

“E kam dëgjuar të Dërguarin e All-llahut sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lam se ka thënë: _“Gjithçka që deh është alkool (hamër), ndërsa çdo lloj alkooli është haram dhe largohuni nga vera prej misri!” (Verën prej misri e bënin abisinasit dhe quhej “el-gubejra.”)_Nga Aishja radijall-llahu anha transmetohet se ka thënë: “Është pyetur i Dërguari i All-llahut sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lam për verën prej mjalti, kurse jemenasit e pinin atë, e ai është përgjigjur: “Çdo pije që deh është haram!”

Lidhur me këtë, po citoj atë që ka përmendur Sejjid b. Kutbi, e mëshiroftë All-llahu, në librin e vet të vlefshëm “Fi dhilali El-Kur’an”, ku thotë: “Marramendja nga pija, çfarëdo pije qoftë ajo, është në kundërshtim me syçeltësinë (vetëdijen) e përhershme, të cilën e kërkon Islami nga zemra e muslimanit, në mënyrë që në çdo çast të jetë i lidhur me All-llahun. Pastaj, me ndihmën e kësaj vigjilence duhet të jetë faktor pozitiv për përparimin dhe për rimëkëmbjen e jetës, për mbrojtjen e jetës nga dobësitë dhe nga çoroditja, për ruajtjen e vetvetes, të pasurisë e të nderit të vet, si dhe për ruajtjen e sigurisë së bashkësisë islame, Sheriatit dhe rendit nga çdo lloj agresioni. Individi musliman nuk i është lënë vetvetes e as epsheve të tij, por është i ngarkuar me detyrime të ndryshme që kërkojnë prej tij vigjilencë të përhershme. Ai ka detyrime ndaj Zotit, ndaj vetvetes, ndaj familjes, ndaj bashkësisë muslimane në të cilën jeton dhe ndaj mbarë njerëzimit, e kjo është që të thërrasë e të udhëzojë në Islam. Nga muslimani kërkohet që të jetë në vigjilencë të përhershme në mënyrë që të mund t’i kryejë këto detyrime, madje prej tij kjo kërkohet edhe kur kënaqet me gjërat e bukura të lejuara. Islami e detyron që të jetë i kujdesshëm dhe vigjilent ndaj këtyre kënaqësive dhe mos bëhet rob i kënaqësive ose epsheve. Ai përherë i kontrollon kërkesat e veta, i kënaq ato ashtu siç i kënaq ai që sundon situatën e vet. Marramendja (dehja) aspak nuk pajtohet me këtë drejtim.

Përveç kësaj, maramendja në esencën e vet është vetëm ikje nga realiteti jetësor në periudha të caktuara kohore dhe kredhje në imagjinata të cilat i nxit dehja dhe mahmurllëku. Islami ia mohon njeriut këtë rrugë dhe dëshiron nga njerëzit që t’i shohin faktet e realitetit e t’i dalin atyre përballë, të jetojnë me to e të mos e ndërtojnë këtë jetë mbi imagjinata ose iluzione. Dalja përballë fakteve të realitetit është thelbi i vendosmërisë dhe i vullnetit, ndërsa ikja nga ato në drejtim të imagjinatave e iluzioneve është rruga e lirimit nga detyrimet, dobësi e vullnetit dhe tretje e dëshirës. Islami përherë kujdeset për edukimin e vullnetit dhe lirimit të tij nga zgjedha e shprehisë dominante, pirja e alkoolit. Ky aspekt është vetiu i mjaftueshëm, nga pikëvështrimi i Islamit, që alkoolin dhe pijet e tjera dehëse t’i bëjë të ndaluara, e këto janë gjëra të neveritshme, vepra djalli dhe shkatërrojnë jetën e njeriut.”

_
4. Ka ndaluar gjëra të tjera lidhur me alkoolin bashkë me pirjen e tij_
Nga Enesi radijall-llahu anhu transmetohet se ka thënë: “I Dërguari i All-llahut sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lam i ka mall*ku*ar dhjetë persona që kanë lidhje me alkoolin: atë që e shtrydh, kujt i shtrydhet, atë që e pi, atë që e shërben, kujt i shërbehet, atë që e ofron, atë që e shet, atë që ushqehet me fitimin nga ai, kush e blen dhe atë prej kujt blihet.”

Nga Ebu Hurejra radijall-llahu anhu transmetohet se i Dërguari i All-llahut sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lam ka thënë: “All-llahu, me të vërtetë, ka ndaluar alkoolin dhe fitimin nga alko*oli dhe ka ndaluar ngordhësirën dhe fitimin nga ajo, dhe ka ndaluar mishin e derrit dhe fitimin nga ai.”
Nga Ibni Ibni Abbasi transmetohet se ka thënë: “E kam dëgjuar të Dërguarin e All-llahut sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lam duke thënë: _“Më erdhi Xhibrili e më tha: - O Muhamed, me të vërtetë All-llahu e ka mallkuar alkoolin, atë që e shtrydh, atë që e pi, atë që e shërben, kujt i shërbehet, kush e shet, kush e blen, kush e ofron dhe kujt i ofrohet.”_*5. E ka mohuar imanin (besimin) e atij që pi alkool*
Nga Ebu Hurejra radijall-llahu anhu transmetohet se i Dërguari i All-llahut sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lam ka thënë: “Në çastin kur bën kurvëri njeriu nuk është besimtar, vjedhësi gjatë vjedhjes nuk është besimtar dhe derisa (njeriu) pi alkool nuk është besimtar.”
Nga Ebu Hurejra radijall-llahu anhu transmetohet se i Dërguari i All-llahut sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lam ka thënë: “Nga ai që bën kurvëri ose pi alkool do të hiqet imani sikundër njeriu e heq këmishën përmbi kokë.”

Nga Ibni Abbasi transmetohet se Resulull-llahu sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lam ka thënë: “Kush e beson All-llahun dhe Ditën e Gjykimit mos të pijë alkool; kush e beson All-llahun dhe Ditën e Gjykimit mos të ulet në tavolinën në të cilën pihet alkooli.”
_
6. Ka caktuar dënimin sheriatik (haddin) për atë që pi alkool_

Nga Enesi radijall-llahu anhu transmetohet se i Dërguari i All-llahut sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lam, për shkak të pirjes së alko*olit ka zbatuar dënimin e goditjes me thupra palme dhe me këpucë, kurse Ebu Bekri godiste me 40 të rëna.
_
7. Ka kërcënuar me vuajtje të dhembshme në ahiret atë që pi alkool_

Nga Ebu Musa El-Eshariu radijall-llahu anhu transmetohet se Resulull-llahu sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lam ka thënë:* “Tre veta nuk do të hyjnë në Xhenet: alkoolisti (pijaneci), ai që i shkëput lidhjet farefisnore dhe ai që i beson fallit (sihrit). Ai që vdes si alkoolist, All-llahu do t’i japë të pijë nga lumi i quajtur El-Gavta’.”* E kanë pyetur: “E ç’është është lumi “El-Gavta?” Ai është përgjigjur: “Ky është lumi që rrjedh nga orga*net seksuale të prostitutave, kurse kundërmimi i organeve sek*suale të tyre do t’i trazojë banorët e Xhehenemit.”

Nga Ibni Abbasi radijall-llahu anhu transmetohet se ka thënë: “I Dërguari i All-llahut sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lem  ka thënë: _“Nëse vdes alkoolisti si i tillë, do ta takojë All-llahun sikur të ishte adhurues i idhujve.”_Nga Abdull-llah b. Umeri radijall-llahu anhu transmetohet se i Dërguari i All-llahut sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lam ka thënë: “Tre vetave All-llahu ua ka ndaluar hyrjen në Xhenet: alkoolistit, atij që është i padëgjueshëm ndaj prindërve dhe burrit që i lejon gruas së vet pavleshmërinë.

Nga Ibni Abbasi radijall-llahu anhu transmetohet se i Dërguari i All-llahut sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lam ka thënë: “Çdo gjë që është fermentuar është alkool, ndërsa çdo gjë që deh është haram. Ai që pi atë që deh, namazi i tij do të jetë i man*gët dyzet mëngjese (ditë). Nëse pendohet, All-llahu do t’ia pra*nojë pendimin, e, nëse e përsërit këtë edhe për të katërtën herë, All-llahu do t’i japë të pijë nga ajo që del prej trupave të banorëve të Xhehenemit – tinetul habal.” I Dërguari i All-llahut sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lam është pyetur: “E, ç’është ajo (tinetul-habal), o i Dërguari i All-llahut?” Ai është përgjigjur: “Qelbi i banorëve të Xhennemit.”

Nga Ibni Umeri radijall-llahu anhu transmetohet se ka thënë: “I Dërguari i All-llahut sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lam ka thënë: _“Kush pi verë në këtë botë e nuk pendohet për këtë (dhe nuk e braktis atë), atij nuk do t’i lejohet vera në ahiret.”_Pas gjithë asaj që u tha më sipër, mund të thuhet se ai që mohon se alkooli është i ndaluar, në realitet, thërret në mohimin e Sunetit dhe në mospërfilljen e rëndësisë së tij në Sheriat, ngase kjo është në pajtim me dëshirat dhe epshet e tij. Për këtë shkak do ta shohësh duke iu përveshur mënyrës së qortuar të diskutimit mbi gjërat e pakontestueshme duke i kënaqur kështu tekat e veta dhe duke i arsyetuar gabimet e veta.

*QËNDRIMI I AS’HABËVE RRETH PËRDORIMIT TË ALKOOLIT*

El-Buhariu transmeton nga Enesi radijall-llahu anhu se ka thënë: “Unë kam qenë ai që i kam afruar njerëzve alkool në shtë*pinë e Ebu Talhasë, ndërsa alkooli që pinin atëbotë ka qenë prej hurmave. I Dërguari i All-llahut sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lam e ka urdhëruar tellallin që të bërtasë se alkooli është i ndaluar. Ebu Talha ka thënë: “Dil dhe derdhe atë!” Unë kam dalë dhe e kam derdhur alkoolin, e ai rridhte nëpër Medinë. Kështu kanë vepruar të gjithë as’habët e tjerë, All-llahu qoftë i kënaqur me ta!”

Transmetohet nga Ebu Se’idi radijall-llahu anhu se ka thë*në: “I Dërguari i All-llahut sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lam ka thënë: _“O njerëz, All-llahu me të vërtetë e urren alkoolin dhe All-llahu (ndoshta) do të shpallë për të shpalljen. Kushdo që ka alkool, le ta shesë atë, në mënyrë që të ketë leverdi nga ai.”_ Ebu Se’idi thotë: “_Nuk kaloi shumë kohë dhe i Dërguari i All-llahut sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lam tha: “Me të vërtetë All-llahu e ka ndaluar alkoolin, prandaj ai tek i cili është gjetur alkooli gjatë shpalljes së këtij ajeti nuk pi alkool dhe nuk e shet atë.” Njerëzit që kishin alkool dolën në rrugët e Medinës dhe e derdhën të gjithin.”_

*E KATËRTA: IXHMA – KONSENSUSi*
Dijetarët janë pajtuar me konsensus rreth asaj se alkooli është i ndaluar – haram, kështu që disa prej tyre kanë thënë se All-llahu nuk ka ndaluar asgjë më ashpër sesa alkoolin. Për këtë shkak dijetarët thonë se ai musliman që mohon se alkooli është i ndaluar, pasi kjo është vërtetuar me Kur’an, me Sunet dhe me ixhma, konsiderohet si renegat, meqë ka mohuar diçka shumë të njohur në besim.

----------


## fisniku-student

*A KA DOBI NË ALKOOL*

Disa njerëz thonë se në alkool ka dobi duke marrë si argu-ment Fjalët e të Lartmadhërishmit për alkoolin: *“Të pyesin ty për verën dhe bixhozin. Thuaj: "Në to ka mëkat të madh, por edhe dobi për njerëzit; mirëpo, mëkati (dëmi) është më i madh sesa dobia prej tyre!” (El–Bekare: 219)* Për këtë ata thonë: *“Ne pimë alkool ngase në të ka dobi, siç e ka theksuar ajeti.”*

Duke u mbështetur në All-llahun, unë them: Dobitë që mund t’i ketë njeriu nga përdorimi i alkoolit nuk e arsyetojnë kon¬siderimin se pirja e alkoolit është e lejuar dhe se dëmi nga ai pasqyrohet në humbjen e besimit, të kësaj jete dhe të jetës në ahiret.
Është e vlefshme të përmendet se përqindja më e madhe e përdorimit të alkoolit është në aspektin e alkoolit etilik, ndërsa si i tillë është e mundur që ai të përdoret në shumë mënyra, për çka do të bëhet fjalë. Ne do të përmendim disa aspekte të dobive që ka njeriu nga përdorimi i alkoolit.

_Disa nga këto dobi janë:_

- Fitimi material që ka një grup njerëzish, d.m.th ata që merren me shitjen e alkoolit;
- Dobia momentale, siç është ndjenja e përkohshme e ngroh¬tësisë dhe e maramendjes, shtytja e urinës (ujët e hollë), e ëm¬bëlsisë, e oreksit dhe e guximit për shkak të zhdukjes së turpit, i cili për shkak të alkoolit zhduket shumë shpejt;

- Përdorimi i alkoolit në mjekësi, farmaceutikë dhe në in-dus¬tri të tjera kimike.
Tani do t’ia jap rastin doktor Ferid El-Muhtediut, profesor-bashkëpunëtor në Fakultetin Farmaceutik të Universitetit të Mbretit Saud në Riad, që të na japë fragmentin më të rëndë¬si-shëm të përdorimit të alkoolit etilik në mjekësi dhe në industri.

 *
PËRDORIMI I TIJ NË MJEKËSI DHE NË FARMACEUTIKË*

Alkooli etilik me përqendrim rreth 70% përdoret me ujë si lëndë dezinfektuese. Përdorimi i tij më i rëndësishëm është dezinfektimi lokal i lëkurës, veçanërisht gjatë dhënies së injek-sionit, ngase ai shkatërron mikrobet. Mënyra në të cilën vepron alkooli në koncentrim me ujin është shformimi i proteinës në bakte¬rie dhe pengimi i formimit të energjisë në të. Po kështu, alko¬oli përdoret në sterilizim, siç është sterilizimi i mjeteve ndih¬mëse kirurgjike, i termometrave e të ngjashme.

Ky alkool më së shumti përdoret si hollues i shumë lëndëve organike e kimike, si edhe i atyre joorganike dhe konsiderohet si hollues i dytë botëror pas ujit. Për këtë arsye përdoret për tretjen e vajrave eterike (të avullueshme), të balsameve dhe të bojërave.
Gjithashtu, përdoret për gatitjen e disa ilaçeve si hollues i shumë lëndëve, ngase hyn në përbërjen e shumë përzierjeve, tretjeve, tinkturave e të tjera.

Po kështu, përdoret si lëndë parësore (bazore) në gatitjen e disa materieve mjekësore, siç është “eteri”, i cili përdoret për anestezi, dhe “acetaldehyde”, i cili përdoret për konservimin (ruajtjen) e disa materieve. Duhet përmendur se shumica e këtyre mënyrave të përdorimit kanë filluar të humbasin rëndësinë e tyre me paraqitjen e thirrjeve paralajmëruese (sinjalizuese) për përdorimin e alkoolit në industrinë farmaceutike dhe zëvendësimin e tij me ujë dhe me hollues të tjerë.

*PËRDORIMI I ALKOOLIT NË PRODHIMIN E AROMAVE DHE LËNDËVE AROMATIKE*
Alkooli përdoret për gatitjen e të gjitha llojeve të aromave (parfumeve), siç janë: kolonja, parfumi, parfumet e koncentru-ara (të forta) e të ngjashme. Po kështu, hyn në përbërjen e lëndëve aromatike, siç është sapuni aromatik, dhe lëndëve të tjera që përdoren si stoli.

*
PËRDORIMET E TJERA TË ALKOOLIT*

Përdoret në prodhimin e llaçit, bojërave, plastikës etj. Gjithashtu përdoret si lëndë djegëse për djegie të brend-shme te makinat dhe raketat, si antifriz dhe për gatitjen e një numri të madh bashkëdyzimesh kimike, siç janë thartësirat organike etj., me ndihmën e oksidimit.

*PËRDORIMI I ALKOOLIT SI ILAÇ*

Nga i Dërguari i All-llahut sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lam transmetohet një hadith autentik se e ia ka ndaluar alkoolin Terik El-Xhaf’iut kur e ka pyetur për të dhe kur ka thënë: “Unë e përgatis alkoolin për shkak të shërimit.” I Dërguari i All-llahut sal-lall-lla¬hu alejhi ve sel-lam i është përgjigjur: “Alkooli nuk është ilaç, porse është sëmundje.”, që vë në pah ndalimin e alkoolit si ilaç.

Unë nuk kam zbuluar se alkooli trajtohet si ilaç përveç, si-pas dijenisë sime, në dy raste:

- Në rast të helmimit me metanol, i cili mund të shkaktojë verbimin, helmimin e muskulit të zemrës ose vdekjen, madje edhe nëse merret në sasira të vogla. Në këtë rast jepet alkooli etilik përmes venës në sasi të caktuar në mënyrë që të dobësohet fuqia e ndikimit të helmimit me metanol duke ngadalësuar kështu tretjen e tij në organizëm dhe pastaj nxjerrjen e shpejtë të tij jashtë organizmit përmes urinës dhe frymë-marrjes. Mirëpo, falë All-llahut të Lartmadhërishëm, kemi ardhur deri te zbulimi i një mënyre tjetër të eliminimit të hel-mimit të gjakut me metanol, kështu që përdoret aparati për hemodializën e gjakut ose për dializën peritonale.

- Për shërimin e lindjes së parakohshme, pasi alkooli pengon strukjen e mitrës. Falë All-llahut xhel-le shanuhu, për dhuntitë dhe mëshirën e Tij, është larguar nga muslimanët kjo vështirësi, duke ua mundësuar dijetarëve që në vitin 1980 të zbulojnë një ilaç të ri me emrin retodrin, i cili e zëvendëson alkoolin etilik me efikasitet më të madh duke mos shkaktuar pasojat e tjera që i shkakton alkooli te nënat dhe tek embrionet.

----------


## fisniku-student

*ALKOOLI, ILUZIONET, GËNJESHTRAT*

Kjo pjesë  ngërthen në vete disa konfirmime dhe iluzione të përhapura ndër njerëz, por që i ka nxjerrë në shesh mjekësia bashkëkohore në mënyrë që ta vërtetojë të vërtetën e përhershme, e kjo është se Ai i Cili e ka ndaluar alkoolin, i Gjithëdijshmi, i Urti, i Cili është i informuar për çdo gjë, i Cili është i lartësuar e i lavdëruar, thotë në Kur’an:

*“E si të mos dijë Ai i Cili krijon, i Cili i di të gjitha hjollësisht dhe i Cili është i informuar hollësisht për të gjitha?!” (El–Mulk: 14)*, dhe thotë: *“Ne, do t’u dëftojmë atyre argumentet Tona në  hapësirat e Gjithësisë, si dhe tek ata vetë, derisa t’u bëhet plotësisht e qartë se ai (Kur’ani) është i vërtetë. Vallë, a nuk të mjafton ty ajo që Zoti yt është, me të vërtetë, i informuar për çdo gjë?!” (Fussilet:* 53)

Më të rëndësishme janë këto konfirmime:

*POHIMI I PARË*

*DISA NJERËZ NGA MOSDIJA KONFIRMOJNË SE ALKOOLI (VERA) E ÇEL OREKSIN, PRANDAJ NJERËZIT E PINË ATË GJATË NGRËNIES*

*MENDIMI I MJEKËSISË*: Disa studime e kanë vërtetuar dhe e kanë argumentuar se alkooli i koncentruar 85% ose më pak e nxit stomakun që të sekretojë lëngun e stomakut, kurse një lloj i atij lëngu është acidi klorhidrik. Në rast se koncentrimi i alkoolit arrin përqindjen prej 14-27%, atëherë strukturën ku më të cilën është i mbështjellë muri i stomakut e përfshin plagosja dhe shkatërrimi si pasojë e ndikimit të kësaj thartësire, gjë që më në fund shkakton inflamacion të madh krahas prishjes së pjesës së lartë të kanalit tretës.

Në rastin kur njeriu pi gjithnjë alkool, stomaku sëmuret nga atrofia, ndërsa sasia e lëngut të stomakut fillon të pakësohet, që në fund rezulton me atë se pijaneci e humbet oreksin. Ia vlen të përmendet se alkooli ndikon në lëvizjen e zorrëve, që sërish shkakton çrregullime të fuqishme në tretjen e ushqimit, për shkak të të cilave ndonjëherë njeriu nuk është në gjendje që të hajë diçka.

----------


## fisniku-student

*POHIMI I DYTË*

*DISA NJERËZ NGA MOSDIJA POHOJNË SE ALKOOLI I JEP ENERGJINË E NGROHTË NJERIUT, E CILA E MBRON NGA TË FTOHTËT*

*MENDIMI I MJEKËSISË:* Procesi i nxerrjes së organizmit zhvillohet me ruajtjen e temperaturës së tij trupore, e cila i nevojitet për mirëmbajtjen e funksioneve vitale, porse shumica e ngrohtësisë shpërndahet në ajrin që rrethon trupin, përveç një sasie të vogël.
Alkooli shkakton një ndjenjë afatshkurte të ngrohtësisë, e cila kalon shpejt. Shkaku i kësaj është veprimi i alkoolit te da-marët e gjakut, të cilët gjenden nën sipërfaqen e lëkurës, që shkak¬ton zgjerimin e tyre, që sërish lejon që sasia më e ma¬dhe e gjakut të rrjedhë në pjesët sipërfaqësore të lëkurës dhe kjo manifestohet p.sh. në trajtën e skuqjes së fytyrës.
Nga shkaku se gjaku e mirëmban temperaturën e brend¬sh-me të trupit, pijaneci në fillim ndien ngrohtësi, porse kjo ndje-një së shpejti humb për shkak të lirimit të ngrohtësisë tru¬po¬re jash¬të trupit. Atëherë njeriu ndien ftohtësi dhe e kaplojnë të dridhurat. Alkooli, gjithashtu, nuk është ushqim i vër¬tetë që mund t’ia kompensojë trupit temperaturën (ngroh¬të¬sinë) që ka humbur. Për këtë shkak alkoolistët janë më së te¬për¬mi të ekspozuar ndaj gripit, ftohjes, pezmatimit të mushkërive dhe sëmundjeve të tjera. Raste të papandehura e të shpeshta vdek¬jeje në Evropë, që ndodhin pas festimit të Vitit të Ri, gjithashtu paraqesin argument të konfirmimit paraprak. Në realitet, njerëzit atëherë kalojnë pjesën më të madhe të natës duke pirë alkool e pastaj dalin në ajër të ashpër dhe shumë të ftohtë dhe palosen përtokë njëri pas tjetrit.

*TRAJTIMI ISLAM I KËTIJ POHIMI:* Duke e vërtetuar kë¬të fakt Islami ka kaluar shkencën bashkëkohore më tepër se 1400 vjet. Kështu, me një rast, kur Resulull-llahut sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lam  i erdhi një delegacion nga Jemeni, u ngrit Dejlem El-Hi¬mejri dhe e pyeti Resulull-llahu sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lam, duke thënë: “O i Dërguari i All-llahut, sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lam , ne jemi nga viset e ftohta dhe ne në vendin tonë punojmë punë të rënda, prandaj pimë pije që i gatitim nga gruri dhe me to forcohemi në punët tona dhe përballojmë të ftohtin.” I Dërguari i All-llahut sal-lall-llahu alej¬hi ve sel-lam e pyeti: “E, a deh kjo pije?” “Po”, u përgjigj ai, kurse i Dërguari i All-llahut sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lam tha: “Atëherë largojuni asaj!” “Por njerëzit nuk do ta lënë atë!”, tha ai. Atëherë i Dër-guari i All-llahut sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lam tha: “Nëse nuk heqin dorë nga ajo, atëherë luftoni kundër tyre!” 
Në vitin 1928, në qytetin belg Anvers, është mbajtur Kong-resi i Nëntë Ndërkombëtar për ndalimin e pijeve dehëse, në ren¬din e ditës të të cilit ka qenë diskutimi rreth temave të ndrysh¬me lidhur me alkoolin. Në kongres është ngritur një doktor i madh, punonjës në Vjenë, Austri, e ka thënë: “Disa mjekë, të cilët kanë këshilluar që të merren disa gllënka pijesh alkoolike si mbrojtje nga të ftohtët, kanë bërë gabim të madh shkencor, ngase u është dukur nga ndikimi i jashtëm se alkooli e ngre tem¬peraturën trupore tek ata që e pinë.” Ky doktor, në vazh¬dim, tha: “Ndjenja e ngrohtësisë në këtë rast është ndje¬një e rrejshme, ngase pas kësaj pason ulja e temperaturës trupore.”
Pastaj është hapur diskutimi dhe një dijetar ka thënë: “Ba-norët e Islandës – e Islanda është nga vendet më të ftohta – në mbrojtje pijnë pije alkoolike. Pastaj numri i rasteve të vdekjes në mesin e tyre është rritur në ato përmasa, saqë i ka brengosur njerëzit përgjegjës formuan një komision për hulum¬ti¬min e kësaj dukurie. Komisioni ka ardhur në përfundim se shka¬ku i rritjes së vdekshmërisë në ujdhesë është pirja e alkoolit. Gja¬ku nga brendia e trupit dilte në sipërfaqe të lëkurës dhe ajri e ftohte gradualisht përderisa nuk ftohej i tërë gjaku, dhe kështu jeta shuhej me zhdukjen e ngrohtësisë. Kjo du¬kuri e ka shtyrë parlamentin e Islandës që të nxjerrë ligjin, me të cilin në Islandë ndalohet alkooli.”
Pastaj është ngritur përfaqësuesi i Suedisë dhe ka thënë: “Dë¬shiroj t’ua tërheq vërejtjen pjesëmarrësve të kongresit në atë që i ka ndodhur Doktor Skotit dhe shoqërisë së tij kur ishin në një ekspeditë për vëzhgimin e Polit Jugor. Skoti ka kuptuar çfarë ndikimi të madh ka alkooli në të ftohtë, prandaj u ka pro¬pozuar shokëve të vet që të mos pinë alkool, në mënyrë që trupat e tyre të mos e humbasin aftësinë e përballimit të të ftohtit. Kur shokët e tij harruan këshillën dhe iu përveshën shisheve të uiskit, pasoja, siç shënon doktor Skoti në kujtimet e veta, ishte se, ata që iu përmbajtën këshillës së tij dhe nuk pinë alkool i kanë ikur vdekjes, kurse të tjerët kanë vdekur.” Pastaj është ngritur përfaqësuesi i Egjiptit, doktor Ahmed Galvashi, e ka thënë: “Muslimanët janë të mbrojtur nga viktimat e njerëzimit, për të cilat kanë tërhequr vërejtjen pje¬së¬marrësit e kongresit, për arsye se i përmbahen urdhërit të fe¬së së tyre dhe të të Dërguarit të tyre, Muhammedit sal-lall-lla¬hu alejhi ve sel-lam, ngase ai ua ka tërhequr vërejtjen që të mos pinë alkool dhe u ka sqaruar se alkooli nuk bën dobi në të mbrojturit nga të ftohtët.” Pastaj ua ka lexuar përkthimin e hadithit, të cilin e transmeton Dejlem El-Himjeri. Kjo i ka befasuar pjesëmarrësit e kongresit dhe me miratim e me duartrokitje i kanë pranuar fjalët e tij dhe duke kërkuar nga ai që t’ua citonte hadithin, të cilin e kanë vlerësuar si mënyrën e drejtë për mbrojtjen nga të ftohtët.
Për sa i përket doktor Muhammed Ali El-Bara’it, ai thotë: “Faktori më i rëndësishëm i uljes së temperaturës trupore, i shkaktimit të vdekjes dhe i humbjes së vetëdijes është alkooli, siç qëndron në revistën mjekësore të Amerikës Jugore, në numrin e janarit të vitit 1984.” Doktor Ali El-Bara’i më tej thotë: “Alkooli e shkakton këtë në shumë mënyra. E para, alko¬oli zgjeron damarët e gjakut në sipërfaqe të lë¬ku¬rës dhe kështu njeriu humbet sasira të mëdha të temperaturës trupore në ajrin e ftohtë. E dyta, alkooli pengon procesin e transformimit të sheqerit të akumuluar në glukozë, pastaj glukozën në energji që bëhet me anë të oksidimit. E treta, alkooli pengon të dridhurat dhe vërgëllimat e trupit, që ndodhin në ajër të ftohtë, e ky është proces tejet i rëndë-sishëm, ngase me këtë transformohet një sasi e madhe e sheqerit të aku¬mu¬luar në energji. E katërta, alkooli rrjedh në pjesën e trurit përgjegjëse për rregullimin e temperaturës trupore dhe e paralizon atë. E pesta, njeriu i dehur e humbet aftësinë e të kuptuarit dhe të gjykimit dhe shpeshherë në Perëndim mund të shihen njerëz të dehur, e veçanërisht gjatë Krishtlindjeve dhe Vitit të Ri, se si bredhin parqeve e rrugëve, flenë në hapësirë të hapur, e aty temperatura e ajrit zbret nën zero.
Si pasojë e këtyre faktorëve pijaneci e hum¬b vetëdijen, kurse trupi i tij e humb ngrohtësin. Temperatura trupore bie dhe ai vdes duke ndierë ngroh¬tësinë e rrejshme. Për këtë arsye hulumtimet bashkëko¬hore tho¬në se alkooli është shkaktari kryesor për shkak të të cilit ndodhin rastet e rënies së befas-ishme të temperaturës trupore. Përqindja e vdekjes në këto raste sillet rreth 30% dhe 80%, e kjo varet nga shpejtësia e largimit të pijanecit nga vendi i ftohtë, shkalla e ftohtësisë së ajrit dhe shpejtësia e shkath¬tësia (sak¬tësia) e shërimit.”

----------


## fisniku-student

*POHIMI I TRETË*

*DISA NJERËZ POHOJNË SE ALKOOLI KA DOBI SHËNDETËSORE, E VEÇANËRISHT PËR TË SËMURËT NGA ZEMRA, MEQË ËSHTË VËRTETUAR SE ALKOOLI ZGJERON DAMARËT E GJAKUT!*

*MENDIMI I MJEKËSISË:* Më sipër pamë se alkooli shkakton zgjerimin e damarëve të gjakut, të cilat gjenden nën sipërfaqen e lëkurës, derisa ndikon për kundërtën tek enët e gjakut që furnizojnë muskulin e zemrës, të njohura si koronat e arteries. Alkooli shkakton gëlqerizimin e arterieve (arteriosklerozën), kësh¬tu që shkaktohet rritja e yndyrërave në gjak, siç është kolesteroli dhe glicerina – alkooli trihidroksil -, i cili, sërish, fundërron në muret e enëve dhe shkakton gëlqerizimin dhe ngush¬timin e tyre, që së fundi shpie në varfërimin e furnizimit të zemrës (me gjak) – IHD, e veçanërisht shpie në shtrëngimin e gjoksit dhe në spazmat e zemrës – angina pectoris – e mund të shkaktojnë edhe zënien e zemrës – myocardial infarcetion.

Doktor Adnan Esh-Sherifi, në një artikull të botuar në revis-tën “El-Fikru el-islami” (Mendimi islam), thotë: “Disa mjekë, pa¬ra se të ishin të sigurtë e të bindur nga aspekti i mjekësisë, i kanë këshilluar disa që lëngojnë nga zemra, të sëmurë nga mef¬shtësia (ngathtësia) e koronares së arteries, që për çdo natë të pinë nga një gotë alkool, më saktësisht, nga një gotë uiski, duke konsideruar se alkooli e zgjeron koronaren e arteries dhe pengon sulmet e angina pectorisit - spazmave të zemrës.
Cili ishte rezultati?

Rezultati ishte i padobishëm, e në shumicën e rasteve edhe i përkundërt, meqë pikërisht këtyre mjekëve, të cilët u para¬qitën me këtë risi mjekësore, iu vërtetua se alkooli i zgjeron arteriet e rëndomta të cilat nuk janë të ngushtuara për shkak të arteriosklerozës.
Në këtë situatë, në vend se të rritet sasia e gjakut që arrin në zonat e muskujve të zemrës, gjaku pakë¬sohet gjatë pirjes së alkoolit, i cili vetëm i zgjeron arteriet e tjera të shëndosha të zemrës, të cilat i furnizojnë zonat musku¬lare, të cilave në fakt nuk u duhet ndonjë sasi e shtuar e gjakut nga ajo që kërkon vetë funksioni i tyre, e kjo në fjalorin mje¬kësor është e njohur si “rast vjedhjeje”.
Falë kësaj “diagnoze të kadifenjtë bashkëkohore”, e nën gunën e sëmundjes dhe të udhëzimeve të mjekëve të drej-tuara pijanecëve, një gotë alkooli ka kaluar në dy, pastaj në tre, e më në fund në tërë shishen, e më pas në alkoolizëm të hapët.”
Doktor Muhammed El-Hatibi thotë: “Që nga kohët e lashta ka qenë e përhapur bindja se alkooli zgjeron arterien koronare të zemrës. Hulumtimet bashkëkohore në fushën e mjekësisë kanë vërtetuar se alkooli nuk ka ndikim të drejtpërdrejtë në arterien koronare të zemrës, kurse dhembjet fillojnë për shkak të angina pectorisit *- spazmave të zemrës –* duke lejuar si rezultat ndikimin e alkoolit si anestetik në qendrat e dhembjes në trurin e njeriut.

Hulumtimet bashkëkohore, gjithashtu, kanë vërtetuar se alkooli, në rast të zmadhimit të sasisë së tij, shkakton mbylljen dhe rraskapitjen e muskulit të zemrës, ngase alkooli në përqindje prej 1% në gjak shkakton rritjen e të rrahurave të zemrës me dhjetë të rrahura në një minutë. Për shkak të këtyre faktorëve i sëmuri ndonjëherë ndien pushim dhembjesh dhe ëndje iluzioniste dhe e braktis shtratin, në mënyrë që t’i ekspozohet vdekjes.
Për këtë arsye, mjekët e kohës së sotme (bashkëkohore) i rekomandojnë çdo njeriu të sëmurë nga angina pectoris-i që të heqë dorë nga pirja e alkoolit dhe e duhanit.”

Ndërsa Doktor Muhammed Ali El-Barai thotë:_ “Hulumtuesit kanë zbuluar se nëse 200 mililitra uiski do t’i jepeshin të sëmurit që vuan nga angina pectoris-i, kjo do t’ia aktivizonte menjëherë këtë sëmundje dhe do të paraqiteshin rezultatet në EKG-në e zemrës. Kjo nxjerr sheshit se dhënia e alkoolit si ilaç është iluzion i rrezikshëm pa kurrfarë bazash. Përkundrazi, alkooli shkakton zma¬dhi¬min e kësaj sëmundjeje, e ndonjëherë shkakton edhe infarktin.”_

Ai, pastaj, thotë: _“Hulumtimet mjekësore kanë treguar se 200 mililitra uiski ndonjëherë shkaktojnë zbritjen e funksionit të zemrës 205, siç ka vërejtur Rejani, kurse 600 mililitra uiski shkak¬tojnë te barkushja e majtë e zemrës pamundësinë e pompimit.
Hulumtues të tjerë kanë vërejtur rritjen e vërshimit të gjakut në mushkëri pas pirjes së alkoolit, e kjo është simptomë e rraskapitjes së zemrës.”_

Hulumtuesit Nooti dhe Birdi pohojnë se alkooli, jo vetëm që shkakton, por edhe e rrit përqindjen e sëmundjes nga angina, pra sulmet e dhembjeve në kraharor që i ndodhin njeriut kur gjendet duke ndenjur pa lëvizur, veçanërisht natën. Këto sulme i përcjellin ndërrimet e kohëpakohshme të EKG-së së zemrës, që rezulton me ngush¬ti¬min e njërës nga arteriet kryesore koronare, të cilat e furnizojnë (me gjak) muskulin e zemrës. Për këtë shkak nuk ekziston ndo¬një shkak i arsyetuar logjikisht që alkooli t’i përshkruhet si ilaç të sëmurit që vuan nga angina pectoris-i.

Kjo lloj sëmundjeje konsiderohet si e rrezikshme, e rrit përqindjen e vdekjeve të befasishme (sudden death) dhe për këtë shkak nuk ka ndonjë shkak të arsyeshëm logjik që alkooli t’i përshkruhet si ilaç të sëmurit që vuan nga angina pectorisi.
Disa hulumtime kanë treguar se alkooli e rrit përqindjen e yndyrërave të shkallës ë lartë të dendësisë në gjak (HDL).

Disa nga treguesit që vërtetojnë rolin e alkoolit në gëlqerizimin e arteries dhe në varfërimin e tajitjes së zemrës janë si vijon:

_- pirja e njëkohësishme e alkoolit dhe e duhanit dhe kjo e dyta konsiderohet nga faktorët e rëndësishëm në sëmundjen e varfërmit të furnizimit të zemrës (me gjak);
- roli i alkoolit në rritjen e përqindjes së sëmundjes së shtypjes së gjakut, që konsiderohet nga faktorët më të rën-dësishëm të sëmundjes së varfërimit të furnizimit të zemrës;
- roli i alkoolit në rritjen e yndyrës në gjak (Hiperlipide-mia), që ndihmon në fundërimin e yndyrërave në muret e enëve të gjakut, që, sërish, sjell deri të gëlqerizimi i këtyre enëve, e pastaj te sëmundja nga varfërimi i furnizimit të zemrës._

Për sa i përket profesorit Braunuald, njërit nga specialistët më të njohur të sëmundjeve të zemrës në botë dhe autorit të librit “Sëmundjet e zemrës”, ai në librin e tij thotë: “Megjithë-se ekzistojnë disa hulumtime, të cilat kanë treguar se alkooli e ngre përqindjen e yndyrës së dendësisë së madhe, unë assesi nuk këshilloj përdorimin e alkoolit si ilaç preventiv për sëmundjen e furnizimit të varfër të zemrës (me gjak).”

Doktor Ahmed Tahai, konsultor për sëmundjet e zemrës në Spitalin Qendror në Riad, duke u përgjigjur ndaj pyetjes: A mbron pirja e alkoolit nga sulmet e zemrës?, përgjigjet: “Kohë pas kohe na vijnë revista periodike mjekësore me ndonjë studim, në të cilin autori i tij pohon se një sasi e vogël e alkoolit e për¬mirëson gjendjen e zemrës dhe mbron nga sulmet e zem¬rës. Se në alkool ekzistojnë disa dobi, ky është fakt për të cilin nuk ka kundërshtim, ngase All-llahu i Lartmadhërishëm, i Urtë dhe i Gjithëdijshëm na ka informuar se në të ka dobi, porse në suaza të ajetit të përjetshëm vërtetohet se mëkati dhe dëmi nga alkooli e tejkalojnë dobinë. I Lartmadhërishmi thotë: “Të pyesin ty për verën dhe bixhozin. Thuaj: *"Në to ka mëkat (dëm) të madh, por edhe dobi për njerëzit; mirëpo, mëkati (dëmi) është më i madh sesa dobia prej tyre!” (El–Bekare: 219)*

Shumica e studimeve, nëse jo edhe të gjitha, të cilat po-hojnë se alkooli mbron nga sulmet vdekjeprurëse dhe jovdek-jeprurëse të zemrës, mbështeten në krahasimin e atyre që pinë alkool në sasira të vogla, të mesme dhe të mëdha dhe të atyre që kanë pushuar së piri alkool pasi e kanë bërë këtë për një kohë të caktuar dhe që tanimë kanë përjetuar sulm në zemër, me grupin e njerëzve nga katër llojet e përmendura tanimë, por që nuk kanë përjetuar sulm në zemër. Në këtë lloj hulumtimesh, të cilat janë të njohura me emrin “Hulum-timet e mesatares horizontale”, ndonjëherë mund të zbulohet lidhmëria ndërmjet dy gjërave, porse nuk mund të vërtetohet. Këtë mund ta bëjë studimi i mesatares vertikale, e ky është studimi i një grupi njerëzish gjatë viteve dhe ku shënohen paraqitjet e sëmundjeve si lëndë hulumtimi.

Në mënyrë që ta argumentojmë dallimin mes kuptimit (domethënies) të studimit vertikal dhe horizontal, do të marrim shembullin vijues: Ndonjëherë dikush mund t’i krahasojë ata që vdesin në rrugë me ata që vdesin në shtrat dhe të shohin se numri i atyre që vdesin në shtrat është më i madh se ata që vdesin në rrugë. Kështu vijnë në përfundim se qëndrimi në shtëpi është më pozitiv se dalja në rrugë. Ky është studim horizontal, i cili ka shpënë në rezultate të pasakta, e, sikur stu¬diue¬si të kishte përcjellë ndonjë grup njerëzish, do të shihte se përqindja e njerëzve të shëndoshë që vdesin për çdo ditë në shtretërit e tyre është tejet e vogël dhe se ata që vdesin në shtretërit e tyre janë njerëz të cilët i ka penguar sëmundja e tyre që të dalin në rrugë dhe se ata që vdesin në fatkeqësitë rrugore janë njerëz të shëndoshë dhe, në shumicën e rasteve, të rinj. Ky shembull na sqaron se vetë të dhënat dhe statis¬tikat, pa përdorimin e arsyes, ngandonjëherë na shpien në re¬zultate të gabuara.

Dhe tani të shqyrtojmë pyetjen kryesore, e cila është: *A mbron alkooli nga sulmet e zemrës?*

*E PARA:* Nuk guxojmë të harrojmë se studimet që janë bërë në Perëndim bëjnë krahasimin mes njerëzve të cilët pinë alkool dhe atyre që kanë pirë në të kaluarën. Këto studime nuk bëjnë krahasim mes atyre të cilët kanë pirë alkool, meqë në Perëndim është rrallësi të gjendet dikush, përveç muslimanëve, që nuk ka pirë alkool bile një herë në jetën e tij. Sikur të ishte bërë krahasimi mes atyre që pinë alkool në sasira të vogla ose të mesme dhe të atyre që nuk e kanë pirë atë, asnjëherë, krahasimi do të vërtetonte se ata që nuk kanë pirë kurrë alkool janë më pak të ekspozuar ndaj sulmit të zemrës.

*E DYTA:* Në harmoni me shpalljet (informatat) e hulumtimit që janë bërë në këtë fushë, ata që pinë alkool në sasira të vogla dhe të mesme (të matura) janë ata që pinë alkool dy ose tre herë në ditë, e kjo sasi, padyshim, është e dëmshme për organet e tjera të trupit, e veçanërisht nëse pihet për një periudhë të gjatë.

*E TRETA:* Ndonjëherë dallimi mes atyre që pinë alkool në sasira të vogla ose të matura dhe atyre që pinë në sasira të mëdha është ajo që pirësit e alkoolit në sasira të mëdha, vdesin të rinj nga sëmundje të tjera që i shkakton alkooli, madje para se t’i jetojnë vitet kur ndodhin sulmet e zemrës, e kjo nuk është e mundur të vërtetohet, përveçse me hulumtime vertikale.

*E KATËRTA:* Asnjë hulumtim vertikal nuk ka vërtetuar se alkooli mbron nga sulmet e zemrës, përkundrazi, hulumtime të tilla kanë vërtetuar se përqindja e të sëmurëve nga sulmet e zemrës tek ata që pinë alkool është më i madh, që është pasojë e rritjes së peshës trupore, rritjes së yndyrës dhe thertësirës në gjak, rritjes së shtypjes së gjakut, rrahja e çrregulluar e zemrës dhe çrregullimi i funksionit të barkushes së majtë. Për më tepër, studimi në fillim nuk e ka zbuluar ekzistimin e lidhjes së fortë në mes të gëlqerizimit të arterieve koronare, të cilat e furnizojnë zemrën (me gjak). Mirëpo, me vëzhgimin disavjeçar, janë vërtetuar rezultate negative të ndikimit të alkoolit në zemër dhe në arteriet koronare, që vërteton se një periudhë më e gjatë kohore është ajo e cila ka zbuluar ndikimin e alkoolit në zemër, që sërish vërteton përparësinë e hulum¬timit vertikal kundrejt atij horizontal.

*E PESTA:* Alkooli nuk shkakton vetëm vdekjen e befasishme për shkak të gëlqerizimit të arterieve koronare, e pastaj sulmet e zemrës, por shkakton vdekjen e befasishme si pasojë e rrahjeve joritmike të zemrës, edhe përkundër aterieve të shën¬dosha konorare, nga shkaqet të njohura si sëmundje të muskulit të zemrës dhe të tjera ende të panjohura.

*E GJASHTA:* Disa konfirmojnë se alkooli, nëse pihet në sa-sira të vogla dhe të mesme, zvogëlon mundësitë e ekspozimit të atij që e pi, ndaj sulmeve të zemrës, pasi rritet përqindja e kolesterolit të dendësisë së madhe në gjak, i cili karakterizohet si mbrojtës nga gëlqerizimi i arterieve. Mirëpo, ekzistojnë fak¬torë të tjerë të cilët shkaktojnë rritjen e koresterolit të den¬dësisë së vogël, i cili karakterizohet si i dëmshëm për zem¬rën ose shkakton rënien e përqindjes së kolesterolit të den¬dë¬sisë së madhe, siç është tendosja psikike dhe nervore, që nuk është e mundur të vlerësohet në hulumtime të tilla. Pijaneci në sho¬qëritë perëndimore bie në kësi situatash duke ikur nga de¬ty¬rimet e jetës dhe duke i kërkuar kënaqësi jetës së tij të rëndë. 

*E SHTATA:* Ekzistojnë studime që vënë në pah se rritja e përqindjes së kolesterolit të dendësisë së madhe te pijanecët është rezultat i mbeturinave (thërrmijëzave) të pemëve prej të cilave është përgatitur alkooli, e nuk është rezultat i vetë alkoolit. Pemët dhe perimet përmbajnë në vete lëndë të oksiduara të cilat veprojnë duke zbritur kolesterolin me dendësi të vogël dhe rritin kolesterolin me dendësi të ma¬dhe. Por, përse ndikimi i kësaj nuk paraqitet tek ata që pinë alkool në sasira të mëdha?
Në rastet e shumta ndikimi i kolesterolit me dendësi të madhe në gjak pengon rritjen e peshës trupore dhe shkakton çrregullim në funksionimin e mëlçisë, e cila ka rol tejet të madh në rregullimin e yndyrërave.

Në studimin e vet, nën titullin “Ndikimi i alkoolit në ze-mër”, të prezantuar në Kongresin e Parë të Mjekësisë Islame, të mbajtur në Kuvajt në vitin 1401 sipas hixhretit, doktor Sulltan Ahmedi thotë: “Edhe përkundër asaj se ndikimi helmues në zemër dhe ndikimi i mëlçisë është shumë i njohur, pirja e alkoolit për qëllime shoqërore dhe shtytje mjekësore është bërë shumë i përhapur. Ka ekzistuar mendimi se sasira të vogla të alkoolit nuk shkaktojnë helmimin dhe sëmundjen e organeve, prandaj nuk është lejuar të ndalohet alko¬oli. Për këtë arsye, unë e bëra këtë studim në mënyrë që të vle¬rësoj ndikimin helmues të alkoolit në zemër për sasitë e alkoolit që nuk janë helmuese për njeriun e shëndoshë dhe kam studiuar ndikimin e pirjes së alkoolit në njerëzit e sëmurë.

Duke pirë alkool në sasi prej 600 mililitrash, me koncetrim 43%, në kohëzgjatje prej një ore (grupi i parë) dhe dy orësh (grupi i dytë), te personat e rëndomtë të moshës 23-30 vjeç është shkaktuar çrregullim në funksionimin e zemrës.
Te grupi i parë, te njerëzit te të cilët niveli i alkoolit ka qenë rreth 74 miligramë, në çdo militër gjakut është rritur periudha para pompimit të gjakut nga 90 në 96 të qindat.

Koha e mos¬ndërrimit (qëndrueshmërisë) të vëllimit është rritur nga 44 në 52 qindorë, ndërsa përpjesëtimi ndërmjet kësaj është rritur nga 0.299 në 0.323.
Kjo është rritur pas dy orësh pasi alkooli në gjak është shtuar në 111 miligramë, ndërsa me rritjen e shpejtë¬si¬së së pirjes së alkoolit (grupi i dytë) është shkaktuar ligështimi (kapitja) në funksionimin e barkushes së majtë pas tridhjetë minutash, duke qenë se përpjesëtimi i alkoolit në gjak ka qenë 50 miligramë në çdo 100 mililitra.
Grupi i tretë ka qenë grupi i krahasimit prej pesë per-sonash, të cilëve u është dhënë sakarozë, pasi ka ndodhur rënie në të tre drejtimet e përmendura.

Për këtë arsye, pirja e alkoolit në sasira që nuk janë të hel¬mueshme ka shkaktuar kapitjen (rraskapitjen) e funksioni-mit të qarkullimit të gjakut te personat e thjeshtë që nuk e kanë shprehinë e pirjes së alkoolit.
Në mënyrë që të vlerësohet funksionimi i zemrës te pijanecët është bërë krahasimi i tre personave prej atyre që janë të njohur si alkoolistë të mëdhenj me persona të thjeshtë.

Edhe përkundër dallimeve të ndieshme në indikacione dhe simptoma të zemrës, te të gjithë ata është treguar një rënie e sigurtë e aftësisë së diastolës (lëshimit) dhe sistolës (tkurrjes) së barkushes së majtë.
Kapitja ka qenë më flagrante te të sëmurë që kanë pasur diastolën më të gjatë. Te dymbëdhjetë të sëmurë që nuk vuajnë nga asnjë simptomë ose rritje të zemrës, vëllimi i barkushes së majtë dhe sasia e gjakut të nxjerrë kanë qenë shumë të ndryshme te personat e shëndoshë.

Te njëmbëdhjetë të sëmurë shtesë, të cilët nuk vuajnë nga rritja e zemrës, është paraqitur dallimi i qartë, kësh¬tu që tek ata vëllimi (i barkushes) është rritur ndërsa intensiteti i pompimit të gjakut është zvogëluar.
Te tetëmbëdhjetë të sëmurë, të cilët vuajnë nga rritja e zemrës pa simptoma, ka ndodhur një rënie e ndieshme e funksionimit të pompimit krahas rritjes së vëllimit dhe zvo-gëlimit të sasisë së nxjerrë të gjakut.
Prandaj, pirja e alkoolit shkakton rënie të parreshtur duke filluar nga çrregullimi i ritmit të zemrës e deri te etapat që pa¬sojnë njëra pas tjetrës, e këto janë zvogëlimi i aftësisë së pompimit të gjakut, pastaj zgjerimi (rritjen) i zemrës, e më¬ pas paraqitja e simptomave të kapitjes (rraskapitjes) së zemrës. Të dhënat e fituara nga eksperimenti me qentë i vër-te¬tojnë këto fakte. Kështu, gjatë furnizimit të shtatë qenve me rreth pesë sasira energjie të ngrohtë që u është dhënë me anë të alkoolit për 18 muaj, është bërë e qartë rënia e sasisë së nxjerrë të gjakut nga barkushja e majtë dhe rënia e aftësisë së sistolës (tkurrjes
) së muskulit të zemrës.

Për sa i përket zgjerimit të barkusheve dhe pezmatimit të arterieve koronare, ose ndërrimit të tyre, kjo nuk është vërej-tur (paraqitur) gjatë autopsisë (së qenve), ndërsa potasi në mus¬kulin e zemrës të këtyre kafshëve ka rënë dukshëm. Dhe, të rezymojmë, pirja e alkoolit në sasira që nuk janë të helmuesh¬me ka shkaktuar ligështim (kapitje) në funksionimin e qarku¬lli¬mit të gjakut te personat e shëndoshë me shprehinë e pirjes së alkoolit. Për sa i përket pirjes kronike të alkoolit, ai shkakton rënien e funksioneve duke filluar nga pengimi i funk¬sionimit të muskulit të zemrës e deri tek etapa e cila shquhet me dobësimin e aftësisë së pompimit të gjakut, me zgjerimin e zemrës dhe me paraqitjen e simptomave të çrregullimit (të funksionimeve). Prandaj, përdorimi i alkoolit në çfarëdo sasie qoftë ose gjatë cilësdo periudhe kohore, jo vetëm që ka ndikim shumë të dëmshëm në zemër, por ndikon edhe në rregullsinë e bindjes fetare.”
Profesor Tomas Shehi (Sheehy), ligjërues i mjekësisë së brend¬shme në Universitetin e Birmingamit, në artikullin “Alkooli, zemra, si bën dobi, e si bën dëm?”, të botuar në revistën e njo¬hur mjekësore “Post Graduate Medicine”, në numrin e prillit të vitit 1992, thotë: “I pari që ka filluar të proklamojë rolin preventiv të alkoolit në pengimin e sulmit të zemrës është hetuesi Rusk dhe bashkëpunëtorët e tij, kur në vitin 1956 proklamuan se pirja e një apo dy gotave uiski ndikon siç ndikojnë ilaçet që pengojnë angina pectoris-in, të njohura sepse përmbajnë nitroglicerinë.

Po kështu, në të kaluarën ka qenë e përhapur bindja se alkooli zgjeron arteriet koronare të cilat furnizojnë muskulin e zemrës, e disa kanë thënë se alkooli ka rol në pengimin e dhim¬bjeve në vendpranimet (qendrat) e dhembjes në tru. Ndërsa, hetimet e mëpastajme kanë vërtetuar se alkooli me të vërtetë i zgjeron arteriet, por arteriet e shëndosha që e furnizojnë muskulin e zemrës.

Për sa i përket arterieve që janë ngushtuar nga gëlqerizimi i shkaktuar nga fundërrimi i yndyrërave në muret e tyre, ato nuk zgjerohen dot. Këtë e ka zbuluar hetuesi Fridman me bashkëpunëtorët e tij, në vitin 1981, ku ka vërejtur se në qoftë se përqindja e alkoolit në gjak rritet me 200 miligramë, atëherë alkooli shkakton atë që është e njohur si “vjedhja ko¬ronare” (coronary steal) në situatë të furnizimit të varfër (të zemrës me gjak). Ai ka vërejtur se arteriet e shëndosha zgjerohen dhe me këtë marrin sasinë më të madhe të gjakut, por tek arteriet e ngushtuara nuk vjen assesi sasia e mjaftuesh¬me e gjakut dhe kështu gjendja keqësohet.”

Profesor Shehi më tej thotë: “Ideja se alkooli pengon sul-met e zemrës kur hetuesi Uilens, gjatë vrojtimeve të tij në vitin 1947, me rastin e autopsisë së trupave të pijanecëve, që kishin vdekur para moshës pesëdhjetë vjeçare, ka gjetur se tek ata përqindja e gëlqerëzimit të arterieve është më e vogël sesa tek ata që nuk pinë alkool. Ky vrojtim i ka nxitur shumë shkencëtarë dhe hetues që të bëjnë shumë vëzhgime në mënyrë që të vërtetohet saktësia e këtyre pohimeve.

Në vëzhgimet e tyre statistikore hetuesit janë ndarë në mendime rreth rolit të alkoolit në sëmundjen e sulmeve të zemrës. Një grup prej tyre konsideron se alkooli zmadhon mundë¬sinë e sëmundjes së arterieve koronare, të dytët konsiderojnë se nuk ka ndonjë lidhje ndërmjet pirjes së alkoolit dhe paraqitjes së kësaj sëmundjeje, ndërsa të tretët konsiderojnë se pirja e alkoolit në sasira të matura pengon sulmet e zemrës.

Disa hulumtime janë kryer edhe mbi disa të sëmurë të cilët kanë pasur sulm të zemrës, kështu që u janë hetuar EKG-të e zemrës gjatë punëve të rënda dhe është zbuluar se, me rritjen e sasisë së alkoolit të pirë rritet edhe mundësia e do-bësimit të furnizimit të zemrës (me gjak). Këto rezultate janë komentuar si pasojë e rolit të alkoolit në tkurrjen e arterieve (vasospams) dhe “vjedhjes koronare”.”
Profesor Shehi pastaj thotë: “Alkooli ka aftësi të mjaf-tuesh¬me që të shkaktojë tkurrjen e arterieve, pastaj nxitjen e mbylljes së muskulit të zemrës (AMI), madje edhe kur në arteriet koronare të zemrës nuk ka asnjë sëmundje...”

Në lidhje me pirjen e alkoolit dhe vdekjen e befasishme (sudden death), profesor Shehi na thotë: “Rastet e vdekjeve të befasishme në SHBA vlerësohen në 300 000 raste në vit dhe shumica për shkak të pirjes së alkoolit.

Me hulumtimin vertikal, të ndërmarrë në Suedi në vitin 1987, nga ana e hulumtuesit Lethel me bashkëpunëtorë, ku  kanë marrë pjesë 2122 njerëz në moshë 50 vjeçare, është zbuluar se rreth 49 % e rasteve të vdekjes në mesin e tyre kanë ndodhur ndër pijanecët. Në vëzhgimin e dytë të rreth 169 njerëzve, Birdi dhe bashkëpunëtorët e tij, në vitin 1986, kanë zbuluar se 40% e rasteve të vdekjeve të befasishme kanë ndodhur për shkak të pirjes së alkoolit.

Po kështu, hulumtimi i bërë nga Instituti Patologjik në Moskë ka vërtetuar se rreth 17% e numrit të të vdekurve nga vdekja e befasishme ka qenë si pasojë e pirjes së alkoolit...”

Ai më tej thotë: “Për sa i përket paraqitjes së vdekjes së befasishme te pijanecët, ekzistojnë shumë faktorë të përbashkët: roli i alkoolit në sëmundjen e tkurrjeve të arterieve koronare (coronary vasospasm), çrregullimi i ritmit të zemrës (Arhythemias) dhe sëmundja e muskulit të zemrës (Cardiomyopathy).”

Në vitin 1973, hulumtuesi Fernandez me bashkëpunëtorë ka zbuluar se alkooli shkakton tkurrjen e arterieve koronare, të cilat e furnizojnë muskulin e zemrës, që pastaj shpie deri në an¬gi¬na pektorisi ose te mbyllja e muskulit të zemrës.
Disa hulumtime kanë vërtetuar se kjo tjurrje e arterieve ndodh 5 deri 17 orë pas pirjes së alkoolit në sasira që vlerësohen në rreth 100 deri 150 mililitra.

Takiziu me bashkëpunëtorët e vet gjithashtu ka vërtetuar se alkooli luan rol të rëndësishëm në nxitjen e sulmeve të zemrës nga lloji “variant angina”.

Rreth çrregullimeve të ritmit të zemrës profesor Shehi tho-të: “Shkencëtari Ettinger me bashkëpunë¬torë ka vërtetuar në vitin 1978 se alkooli nxit çrregullime të ritmit të zemrës, pasi ka hetuar një grup të sëmurësh te të cilët janë paraqitur simp-tomat e çrregullimit të ritmit të zemrës pasi kishin pirë alkool. Këtë dukuri ai e ka quajtur “Sindroma e sëmundjes së zem-rës gjatë ditëve të uikendit” (Holiday heart syndrome), ndërsa gjatë hulumtimit ka zbuluar si vijon:
*
• 12 të sëmurë nga AF – Atrial Fibrilation;
• 6 të sëmurë gjithashtu nga AF;
• 6 të sëmurë nga PVCs – Ventricular Estopic Beats;
• 4 të sëmurë nga ST – Sinus Tachycarida.*

Kështu ai ka zbuluar se 16 të sëmurë kanë nevojë për ndërhyrje të shpejtë të kthimit të rregullit të zemrës, qoftë me elek¬troshok ose me ilaçe, edhe përkundër faktit se këta të sëmurë kanë pirë alkool në një periudhë më tepër se dhjetëvjeçare dhe asnjëri prej tyre nuk kishte vuajtur nga asnjë sëmundje e zem¬rës ose e arterieve. Për sa i përket shkakut të paraqitjes së çrre¬gullimit, ky është ndikimi i helmimit të drejtpërdrejtë të alko¬¬olit në muskulin e zemrës. Një hulumtim i ndërmarrë te personat e shëndoshë ka vërtetuar se pirja e alkoolit në sasi më të vogël se 50 miligram në ditë zmadhon mundësinë e para¬qitjes së çrregullimeve të ritmit të zemrës. Në qoftë se kjo sasi do të ishte 90 miligramë, mundësia e paraqitjes së këtyre çrregullimeve do të rritej tri herë. Hulumtuesi Lujsentajn me bash¬këpunëtorët ka zbuluar se 12 prej 19 të sëmurëve (ose 65%) prej atyre që janë nën moshën 65 vjeçare janë të sëmurë nga fibrilacioni atrial – AF.”
Ndërkaq, hulumtuesi Riç me bashkëpunëtorë ka zbuluar se 40 deri 64 të sëmurë (62%) janë të sëmurë gjithashtu nga kjo sëmundje.
Nga ana tjetër, Koheni me bashkëpunëtorë ka deklaruar se pirja e alkoolit mesatarisht 6 e më shumë herë në ditë e rrit dyfish mundësinë e paraqitjes së çrregullimit të ritmit të zemrës...

Në fund të këtij artikulli, profesor Shehi rezymon: “Hulum-ti¬met e shumta që janë ndërmarrë vitet e fundit, kanë tre¬guar se alkooli shkakton zgjerimin e arterieve të rëndomta (të shëndosha) koronare, por njëkohësisht përgatit paraqitjen e mbyll¬jes së muskulit të zemrës së atij që vuan nga ngushtimi i arterieve të zemrës. Këto hulumtime gjithashtu kanë vërtetuar rolin e alkoolit në sëmundjen nga sulmet e angina pectoris-it, në çrregullimin e ritmit të zemrës, në sëmundjen e muskulit të zemrës dhe në vdekjen e befasishme. Dhe, deri në këtë çast, nuk dihej shkaku që i ka mundësuar alkoolit të jetë shkaktar i shfaqjes së këtyre sëmundjeve...”


*QËNDRIMI (TRAJTIMI) ISLAM (I KËSAJ):* Nga Tarik El-Xha’fiu radijall-llahu anhu transmetohet se e ka pyetur Resulull-llahun sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lam për alkoolin e ai ia ka ndaluar atë. Tariku ka thënë: “Unë e prodhoj atë për ilaç”, kurse i Dërguari i All-llahut sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lam i është përgjigjur: “Ai, me të vërtetë, nuk është ilaç, por sëmundje!” 

Nga Tarik b. Suvejd El-Hadraniu transmetohet se ka thënë: “Unë thashë: “O i Dërguari i All-llahut sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lam, në viset tona ka rrush, të cilin ne e shtrydhim dhe e pimë.” I Dërguari i All-llahut sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lam tha: “Jo!” Unë përsëri iu drejtova dhe thashë: “Në të kërkojmë ilaç për të sëmurët”, e ai tha: “Me të vertetë, ky nuk është ilaç, por sëmundje!” 
Nga Ebu Derda’i radijall-llahu anhu transmetohet se ka thënë: “I Dërguari i All-llahut sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lam ka thënë: “Me të vërtetë All-llahu ka dhënë (ka zbritur) sëmundjen dhe ilaçin dhe për çdo sëmundje ka dhënë ilaç. Shërohuni, por mos u shëroni me atë që është e ndaluar (haram)!” 

Nga Ibni Mes’udi radijall-llahu anhu transmetohet se ka thënë: “I Dërguari i All-llahut sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lam ka thënë: “All-llahu me të vërtetë nuk ju ka dhënë ilaç në atë që ua ka bërë haram (të ndaluar)!” 

T’i kthehemi sërish Kongresit Ndërkombëtar e të shohim një mrekulli tjetër të të Dërguarit të All-llahut sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lam. Njëri nga pjesëmarrësit e kongresit është ngritur e ka thënë: “Ekziston një numër i madh i të sëmurëve të cilëve ua kemi përshkru¬ar dhe i kemi këshilluar që të pijnë alkool të llojeve të ndryshme, në mënyrë që ta shpejtojmë shërimin e tyre. Ndërkaq e vërteta është se ne e kemi shpejtuar vdekjen e tyre.”

Përfaqësuesit të Egjiptit në këtë kongres nuk i kishte mbe-tur asgjë tjetër por të ngritet e të thotë: “Këtë jua ka kaluar Pejgamberi islam. Ai na ka sqaruar se alkooli nuk është i dobishëm si ilaç” Pastaj ua ka përkthyer hadithin që shënon Muslimi duke transmetuar nga Tarik El-Xha’fiu, që u përmend pak më parë.

Përfaqësuesi i Egjiptit, duke shtuar në këtë hadith, ka thë-në: “Ferrëfyesi ynë, Muhammedi sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lam, ka ardhur me këtë të vërtetë shkencore para më tepër se 1400 vjetësh dhe ne muslimanët i përmbahemi kësaj këshille të shtrenjtë. Më tepër kemi dëshirë të vdesim sesa të pimë ilaç në të cilin ka drogë, duke iu frikësuar shkeljes së urdhrit të All-llahut xhel-le shanuhu dhe të Dërguarit të Tij, sal-lall-llahu alejhi ue sel-lam.”

Anëtarët e kongresit janë çuditur nga përputhja e qëndri-meve të tyre dhe teorive të reja me fjalët e Ferrëfyesit islam, Muhammedit sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lam, dhe kanë kuptuar se nuk kishin zbuluar dot asgjë të re.

Dhe, në fund, nën titullin “Pasioni për pirjen e alkoolit”, është botuar artikulli në njërën nga revistat më të njohura mjekësore në botë “Lancent” (botohet në Britani), e në fillim të artikullit autori thotë: “Ajo që pohojnë disa mjekë se alkooli mund të jetë i dobishëm nëse merret në sasira të vogla, me të vërtetë është gënjeshtër e pastër dhe përçartje.” Pastaj thotë: “Studimi ku mbështeten është stu-dim i pabazuar, tek i cili nuk mund të mbështetemi dot.” Në fund, artikulli përfundon me fjalët: “Rezymeja e gjithë asaj që është thënë është se mjekët janë të detyruar t’ua do-rëzojnë njerëzve një porosi, e kjo është: “Alkooli është i dëmshëm për shëndetin!”

----------


## alDI

Cdo dite vertetohen ajetet e Allahut .

Nje pint ne dite me birre ose nje gote e madhe me vere rrite rrezikun e kancerit ne zorrë ne 10% .
Kurse ata qe pine me shum se 30 gram alkohol ose birre te forte (lager), rrisin rrezikun e kancerit ne 25%.

Ky lajm esht dhene ne cdo kanal televiziv ne UK para 4-5 ditesh dhe ishte shokues per anglezet, mbasi dihet s ata jan shum konsumues te alkoholit. 

Per ta vertetuar, lexoni kete lajm nga gazetat me prestigjoze ne UK.

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/health/6921998.stm

http://news.independent.co.uk/health/article2819599.ece

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/main...ncancer131.xml

----------


## DAJO

I respektuar Z. Fisnik.

Lexova me vemendje te mesipershkruarat dhe nuk e fsheh se jane me gjithe mend te nevojshme per te gjithe ne.
Kam dy femije ne moshe adolishente dhe keshillat e mia si prind, pervec te tjerave perfshijne edhe perdorimin(ne fact informacionin per ndikimet e alkoolit ne organizmin e gjitareve )pjese e te cileve jemi edhe ne.
Per te marre nje informacion me te gjere dhe keshilla sa me efektive per kete ceshtje, mundohem te shfletoj literature sa me te gjere bashkekohore dhe tradicionale me karakter shkencor apo fetar(rasti i mesiperm).Eshte vertet nje plage e rende per Europen dhe Perendimin ne pergjithesi ky shfrenim ne perdorimin e alkoolit.Jo vetem Uk,France,Gjermani rusi por edhe ne USA,ameriken latine, dhe ate te jugut victimat e keqperdorimit(ose perdorimit nese preferon) shtohen me permasa te pakontrollueshme duke patur parasysh ketu mosligjerimin e narkotikeve, bien shpejt ne alkool i cili akoma eshte i ligjshem.
Flm per kohen qe keni harxhuar per kete informacion qe megjithese me ngjyra fetare nuk e humbet aspak rendesine praktike te pakten per lexuesin e thjeshte.

Vetem ketu e ke prishur pak muhabetin:


> Mirëpo, falë All-llahut të Lartmadhërishëm, kemi ardhur deri te zbulimi i një mënyre tjetër të eliminimit të hel-mimit të gjakut me metanol, kështu që përdoret aparati për hemodializën e gjakut ose për dializën peritonale.


Mos e ngatero all-llahun me kete aparat,besome nuk ka asnje lidhje qofte edhe indirekte.

Per te tjerat flm.
Me respekt Dajo!

----------


## fisniku-student

> =DAJO]I respektuar Z. Fisnik.
> 
> Lexova me vemendje te mesipershkruarat dhe nuk e fsheh se jane me gjithe mend te nevojshme per te gjithe ne.


Me vjen mire qe ka kesi forumist qe kuptojnë realitetin dhe pranojnë keshillen...te gjith ne kemi nevoj per keshilla dhe ky forum me qen se eshte emertuar si forum shqiptar ...duhet te i sherbej shqiptareve ne form pedagogu dhe te gjith forumistet te kembejn me iformata qe realisht jan ne te miren tonë...



> Kam dy femije ne moshe adolishente dhe keshillat e mia si prind, pervec te tjerave perfshijne edhe perdorimin(ne fact informacionin per ndikimet e alkoolit ne organizmin e gjitareve )pjese e te cileve jemi edhe ne.


Se pari rrespekte si prind me arsye i brengosur per femijet tuaj dhe se dyti komplimente per perpjekjet tuaja qe femijet tuaj te i largosh nga gje e rrezikshme siq eshte alkooli per shendetin dhe edukimin e tyre..



> Per te marre nje informacion me te gjere dhe keshilla sa me efektive per kete ceshtje, mundohem te shfletoj literature sa me te gjere bashkekohore dhe tradicionale me karakter shkencor apo fetar(rasti i mesiperm).Eshte vertet nje plage e rende per Europen dhe Perendimin ne pergjithesi ky shfrenim ne perdorimin e alkoolit.Jo vetem Uk,France,Gjermani rusi por edhe ne USA,ameriken latine, dhe ate te jugut victimat e keqperdorimit(ose perdorimit nese preferon) shtohen me permasa te pakontrollueshme duke patur parasysh ketu mosligjerimin e narkotikeve, bien shpejt ne alkool i cili akoma eshte i ligjshem.
> Flm per kohen qe keni harxhuar per kete informacion qe megjithese me ngjyra fetare nuk e humbet aspak rendesine praktike te pakten per lexuesin e thjeshte.


rrespekte per konceptin tuaj ndaj kesaj dukurie...




> Vetem ketu e ke prishur pak muhabetinos e ngatero all-llahun me kete aparat,besome nuk ka asnje lidhje qofte edhe indirekte.


Vetë fakti qe Allahu ka ndaluar Alkoolin ne Kuran per besimtaret e Tij...*O besimtarë! Me të vërtetë, vera, bixhozi, statujat dhe shigjetëzat e fallit janë gjëra të ndyta, punë djalli. Prandaj largohuni nga këto, që të arrini atë që dëshironi! (ElMaide: 90)*dhe kjo ka ndikuar qe Njerzimi te ketë ne konsiderat ndryshe alkoolin dhe te filloj te bej perpjekje njerzimi qe te i gjej ato deme qe Allahu e ka paralajmruar njerzimin se jan te demshme per njerzimin...
edhe per mua keto dispozita Kuranore jan nje motiv apo shtytje qe edhe un si individ te bej perpjekje qe te di me shumë retth kesaj gjeje shkaterruese per vete shendetin e njeriut dhe shoqerin...

D.m.th kontributi mund te them direkt I Allahut ka ndikuar qe njerzimi ta shikoj ndryshe alkoolin nga ajo se si e shikojn shumica...me plot bindje mund te them s epo mos te ishte Kurani dhe ndalesen qe ben ne lidhje me kete ...Tash Alkooli do konsumohej njejt si Uji apo do zevendesohej Uji me Alkool...

gjithashtu rrespekte per ty ...

----------


## fisniku-student

*POHIMI I KATËRT*

*DISA NJERËZ POHOJNË SE ALKOOLI KA VLERË USHQYESE, DUKE PASUR PARASYSH SE PRODHON KALORI TË VLERËS SË LARTË*

*MENDIMI I MJEKËSISË* : Vlera ushqyese e ushqimit matet me kaloritë që liron ush¬qimi me rastin e djegies në trup. Hulumtuesit kanë zbuluar se gjatë djegies së një grami alkool lirohen shtatë kalori dhe kjo sasi është përafërsisht e njëjtë me atë që liron gjatë djegies sasia e njëjtë e yndyrës. E, a ka vallë organizmi dobi nga kjo energji ashtu siç ka nga ushqimi tjetër?
Dijetarët pohojnë se organizmi nuk ka dobi nga kaloritë e liruara gjatë djegies së alkoolit dhe se organizmi nuk ësh¬të në gjendje që këto kalori ti shndërrojë në energji që mund ti sjellin dobi kur ka nevojë.
Kjo është diçka që pritej pasi, siç është rasti me ush¬qi¬met e tjera, temperatura e brendshme trupore rritet gja¬të furnizimit të organizmit me kalori që rrjedhin nga djegia e alkoolit. Mirëpo, ai e derdh temperaturën trupore jashtë trupit, siç pamë më herët, gjë që ka për pasojë rënien e temperaturës trupore. Gjithashtu, kaloritë e rezultuara nga djegia e alkoolit më shumë bëjnë dëm sesa dobi, meqë te njeriu shkaktojnë ndje¬njën e ngopjes dhe zvogëlojnë ndjenjën e urisë. Për këtë shkak alkoolisti shumë rrallë i afrohet ushqimit. Prandaj shohim që alkoolistët vuajnë nga sëmundja e mosngrënies (malnut-riton).
Në shkaqet e përhapjes së sëmundjes së pangrënies tek alko¬olistët bëjnë pjesë:
- mosinteresimi i alkoolistit për zgjedhjen e ushqimit cilësor, meqë brenga e tij e vetme është që të arrijë deri tek alkooli me çfarëdo mjeti qoftë, madje i flijon të hollat e ushqi-mit të vet dhe të fëmijëve;
- humbja e oreksit;
- pezmatimi i parreshtur i gjuhës (glossitis), nga ku alkoolisti sëmuret për shkak të mungesës së përbërësve të vitaminës B, që e shkakton alkooli. Atëherë futja e ushqimit në organizëm bë¬het e dhimbshme, që e shtyn alkoolistin ta refuzojë ush¬qimin që i ofrohet;
- sëmundja e parreshtur e pijanecit nga krupa (të pështirët) dhe nga vjellja;
- roli që ka alkooli në zbrazjen e përmbajtjes së stomakut dhe të zorrëve, për shkak se alkoolisti sëmuret nga çrregullimet tre¬tëse që e mundojnë dhe e pengojnë nga ushqimi;
- çrregullimet që shkakton alko¬oli në procesin e metabolizmit duke qenë se sëmundja e mëlçisë, që është rezul-tat i pirjes së alkoolit, sjell deri te rënia e procesit të formimit të protei¬nave dhe acideve aminike, pastaj pamundësinë e mëlçisë që të akumulojë lëndët jetike, siç janë zinku, vitaminat B6 dhe B12, si dhe pamundësinë e mëlçisë që ti transformojë disa vi¬tamina nga trajta e palëvizshme (inerte) në trajtën e lëvizshme, siç është vitamina D.

Alkooli zvogëlon aftësinë e sistemit tretës që të përthithë ushqimin (malabsorption), e kjo varet nga ndikimi i drejt¬për-drej¬të i alkoolit në zorrët e holla, si dhe në atë se shkakton infla¬macionin e pankreasit dhe sëmundjen e mëlçisë. Të gjitha këto shkaqe së bashku sjellin deri te mungesa e disa materieve krye¬sore në trup, siç janë:
- vitaminat, që përbëhen nga vitamina A, grupi i vita¬mi¬nave B, vitamina C dhe vitamina D;
- mineralet, që përbëhen nga:

*ELEMENTI	SIMPTOMAT E MUNGESËS SË TIJ*

*-ZINKU*	Mangësia në funksionin e testisit dhe shëri¬mit të varrëve dhe çrregullimi i imunitetit.
*-POTASI*	Ndjeshmëria e muskujve dhe çrregullimi i rregullimit të zemrës.
*-MAGNEZIUMI*	Çrregullimi i nervave si dhe çrregullimi i rrahjeve të zemrës.
*-FOSFATI*	Kapitja e muskujve dhe çrregullimi i trurit, që mund të sjellë deri te epilepsia, dhe ndjesh¬mëria e funksionimit të trombocitit.
*-KALCIUMI*	Kapitja (dobësia) e përgjithshme e trupit dhe shtangimi i shumicës së muskujve.
Për shkak të të gjitha këtyre shkencëtarët nuk e numë¬roj-në alkoolin si burim relativ të ushqimit. Edhe pranë lirimit të nxehtësisë së madhe gjatë djegies së alkoolit ai nuk përmban elemente të rëndësishme ushqyese siç janë proteinat, minera-let, vitaminat, për më tepër, ai shkakton pakësimin e këtyre elementeve në trup, e me këtë ndikon drejtpërdrejt në tru dhe në mëlçi.

----------


## fisniku-student

*POHIMI I PESTË*

*DISA POHOJNË SE ALKOOLI KA AFTËSI QË TA VËJË NË LËVIZJE URINËN, PRANDAJ PËRDORET PËR SHËRIMIN E TË SËMURËVE NGA GURTHI I VESHKAVE*

*MENDIMI I MJEKËSISË BASHKËKOHORE:* All-llahu i Lartma-dhë¬rishëm i ka dhënë veshkës aftësi për pastrimin nga mbe-turinat dhe nga helmet që mund t’i bëjnë dëm njeriut nëse fundërrojnë në trup, si dhe aftësi për ruajtjen e lëndëve që i nevojiten organizmit.
Roli i alkoolit në veprimin e tij në veshkë shquhet përmes ndi¬kimit të tij në pjesën e prapme të gjëndrës jargëzore që e pengon të sekretojë hormonin kundër lëvizjes së urinës, për ç’arsye shtohet lëvizja e urinës. Mirëpo, a i ndihmon kjo orga-niz¬mit të lirohet nga teprica e kripës, nga helmi dhe nga gur-thet? Përgjigjja është: Jo! Përkundrazi, dëmi është i madh, ndërsa pasojat që shkakton alkooli është e mundur të reduktohen në:
alkooli e rrit përqindjen e yndyrës në gjak, gjë që shkakton pengesa për lirimin e veshkave nga kjo yndyrë. Në fund kjo shkakton dobësimin e veshkave dhe paralizimin e funksioneve të tyre (renal failure);
- rritet jashtëqitja e lëndëve (përmes urinës) të cilat i duhen organizmit, siç janë: eritrociti, leukociti, trombociti, protenat dhe disa kripëra të rëndësishme;
- për shkak të pirjes së alkoolit veshka sëmuret nga një lloj malcimi (inflamacion) kronik, si p.sh. birra shkakton atrofinë granulare (granular atrophy) dhe, në këtë rast, veshka është e njohur si “veshkë alkoolike”. Është e mundur gjithashtu që veshka të sëmuret nga ciroza dhe trashja për shkak të shtresimit të yndyrës në të;
- alkooli, veçanërisht vera e bardhë, shkakton spazma të veshkëve krahas ekzistimit të gurthit në kanalet e urinës;
- alkooli shkakton gërryerjen e mukozës së uretrës si rezul-tat i konservantëve të futur në alkool, siç është acidi salicilik.
Këtu do të parashtroj mendimin e doktor En-Nesimit, All-llahu e mëshiroftë, i cili thotë: _“Shumë prej tyre që pinë birrë tho¬në se ajo është pije e shëndoshë dhe e dobishme në shërimin e gurthit të veshkës, duke qenë se birra e nxit urinën. Të tjerët thonë se birra është pije e cila nuk është dëmshme e as e nda¬luar (sipas Sheriatit), ngase një apo dy gota birrë nuk dehin...”_
Ai më tej thotë: “Në shtetet evropiane dhe në Amerikë është përhapur shumë përdorimi i birrës, kështu që pirja e birrës e merr një pjesë të jetës së përditshme. Ajo pihet në vend të ujit, me çdo ushqim, pihet nëpër shëtitore dhe bile pa as¬një shkak. Kjo veti e qortuar rritet në botë dhe ka hyrë nëpër portet e shteteve arabe, në kryeqendra e kryeqytete dhe në shu¬më shëtitore e shërimore te disa mjedise.
Është për t’u pikëlluar ajo që më kanë rrëfyer disa besim-ta¬rë islamë, se kanë parë një automobil në rrugët e një qyteti islam-arab duke bartur diçka që i ngjanë shportave të ujit mineral. Që të gjithë kanë shikuar në këto shporta dhe kanë vërejtur se në to shkruante _“Birrë joalkoolike”_.
Doktor En-Nesimi pastaj vazhdon e thotë: “Birra që nuk është e fortë përmban 2-3% alkool, birra e fortë 6-7%, kurse pija natyrore alkoolike, e njohur si verë, zakonisht përmban një për¬qin¬dje të alkoolit që sillet rreth 8-10% dhe jo më shumë se 17%.
Një gotë alkool është e barabartë me një gotë e një çerek deri një gotë e gjysmë birrë të fortë ose me dy gota e gjysmë deri në katër gota birrë të dobët.
Për këtë arsye është e mundur që njeriu të dehet kur pi një sasi të madhe të birrës, madje edhe në qoftëse ajo përmban sasi të vogël alkooli. Po kështu, sasia e alkoolit që ndikon në dehje va¬ret nga individi në individ, varësisht nga shprehia personale dhe të duruarit e alkoolit, të vetisë natyrore, shtetit, mënyrës së jetës, kohës së pirjes dhe nga gjendja e urisë ose të ngopjes në të cilën gjendet individi gjatë pirjes së alkoolit, ngase përthithja e alkoolit në gjendje urie është më e shpejtë.
Birra bën pjesë në pijet dehëse pasi për¬mban alkool dhe nuk ekziston dot birrë joalkoolike, edhe përkun¬dër asaj se disa perëndimorë dhe gjermanë i kanë vënë këtë emër birrës së butë.
Kjo është kështu për shkak të pasionit të tyre të madh ndaj pijeve dehëse dhe të shprehisë së pirjes së tyre, e birra e butë nuk i deh dot, e cila përndryshe e deh individin që pi alkool për të parën herë, prandaj e kanë quajtur birrë joalkoolike. Edhe përkundër kësaj, kjo birrë të furnizon me një sasi alkooli që e kompenson sasinë e humbur në gjak dhe pengon simptomat e braktisjes së alkoolit të cilat paraqiten tek alkoolistët kur e lënë përnjëherësh alkoolin, siç është rasti te drejtuesit e kamionëve në rrugë të gjata. Gjithashtu, kjo birrë njeriut joalkoolist i jep një ndjenjë ekstaze (entuziazmi) nëse nuk e tepron me pijen e saj, në të kundërtën e deh...”
Për dëmin e birrës doktor En-Nesimi më tej thotë: “Ngulmimi në pirjen e alkoolit shkakton të majmjen, zgjerimin e stomakut, albuminurinë, rritjen e zemrës që përgatit kushte të volitshme për kullimin e sheqerit në urinë, për artritisin, shtangimin e arterieve, pezmatimin e fshikëzës së urinës e pas-taj pezmatimin e veshkëve. Këto dëme nuk shkaktohen vetëm nga alkooli që gjendet në birrë, por edhe për shkak të acidit salicil që i shtohet si lëndë mbrojtëse, si dhe për atë se kulpra, që i shtohet birrës për shkak të shijes së ashpër, përdoret kundër potencës, d.m.th. zvogëlon nevojën për seks me anë të ndikimit të lupolinës që gjendet në të.
Birra dhe cedri zvogëlojnë aktivitetin e tretjes së fibrinit, i cili rrit gëlqerizimin e arterieve, si dhe atë që pirja e alkoolit, qoftë madje edhe pije të buta, siç është birra, në koncetrim prej 25%, zvogëlon imunitetin nga sëmundjet infektuese, ve¬ça¬nërisht sëmundjen e mushkërive. Pirja e alkoolit dobëson funk¬sionet e mëlçisë dhe shkakton aneminë krahas mungesës së vitaminave tek 50% e alkoolistëve, si dhe për shkak të zvogë¬limit të faktorëve që prodhon veshka dhe që marrin pjesë në procesin e trombozës (ngjizjes) së gjakut.”
Koloneli Grin, drejtor i një enti sigurimi në Amerikë, thotë: “Njëra nga ngarkesat e mia ka qenë përgadititja e raporteve dhe bërja e hulumtime të rasteve të fundit të fatkeqësive, të sëmundjeve dhe të vdekjeve të disa mijërave mbartës të sigurimit je¬tësor në të gjitha pjesët e vendit. Unë e kundërshtoj idenë shu¬më të përhapur, e cila propagandohet fuqishëm, e kjo është se birra nuk është e dëmshme. Kam pasur rastin që në një qytet të madh tonin, në të cilin ekzistojnë shumë shfrytëzues të birrës, të jem dëshmitar i vdekjes së një numri të madh personash që kanë pirë birrë.”
Nëntë drejtorë të enteve të sigurimit e kanë pohuar vër-tetësinë e raportit të Grinit dhe kanë shpallur se kjo përpu¬thet tërësisht me situatën e klientëve të tyre.
Ndërsa doktor Sabri El-Kabani thotë: “Shumë të rinj të këtij brezi konsiderojnë se birra është pije e cila të shqetëson më së pa¬ku, është më e pijshme dhe më e pastër, por sa e shëmtuar është kjo që mendojnë ata. Kështu, djaloshi që nuk ka hyrë ende në periudhën e pubertetit, i nënshtrohet vizitave të vendeve të zbavitjeve dhe vulgaritetit... Ai me zor i nënshtrohet imitimeve dhe shoqërimeve që t’i ndjekë shokët e vetë në konsumim, madje qoftë edhe në sasira të vogla të alkoolit. Nëse goja e tij nuk pranon shijen e verës ose të uiskit dhe shpirti i tij nuk pranon pirjen e pijeve dehëse çfarëdo lloji qoftë, duke u frikësuar për shëndetin e vet, të gjithë përreth tij përpiqen që të argumentojnë parregullsinë e qëndrimit të tij dhe insistojnë me ngulm që të pijë pak pije dehëse, e, nëse nuk mund ta përballojë atë, atëherë le të provojë birrë.
Atëherë bashkëbiseduesi shndërrohet në personalitetin e mjekut me përvojë dhe i numëron këtij djaloshi dobitë e bi-rrës dhe ia zbukuron atë. Pastaj ia përshkruan se birra nxit skuqjen e faqeve, aktivizon organizmin, shtyn urinën e cila e nxjerrë jashtë gurthin. Ajo e rrit oreksin dhe tretjen, e majm atë që e pi dhe ia forcon shëndetin. Ajo bën pjesë në pije freskue¬se, e jo në ato alkoolike. E ndihmon djersitjen gjatë dimrit, ndërkohë që zbut vapën e verës. Thënë më saktë (konçiz), ai birrën e bën ilaç për të gjitha sëmundjet dhe shmangës të të gjitha brengave dhe lodhjeve.
Përkundër shijes së keqe dhe të hidhur të alkoolit, alko-olis¬ti e pi atë vetëm për hir të ndierjes së ekstazës, e cila e push¬ton atë me ndihmën e shqisave të tij. Kurdoherë që trazo-hen, kujtimet ose ndjenjat e tij, zgjohet ndo¬një ngjarje e gëzue-shme ose e pikëllueshme, ai e shtrin dorën pas gotës në mënyrë që t’ia zmadhojë ekstazën dhe kënaqësinë ose që të kridhet në harresën e dhimbjeve dhe fatkeqësisë së tij.
Ekstaza lind nga alkooli që gjendet në pijen dehëse, për ç’arsye alkoolistët pinë pije të forta alkoolike në gota të vogla, me ujë ose me sodë për t’i zbutur ato. Birrën, që përmban pak alkool, e pinë në gota të mëdha ose në shishe, që ta plotësojnë sasinë e duhur të alkoolit. Rezultati në të dy rastet është i njëjtë, e kjo është futja e alkoolit në organizëm në sasi për¬afër¬¬sisht të njëjta në mënyra të ndryshme.
Pra, alkoolisti nuk ka kursyer në pierjen e lëndëve dehëse dhe në zgjedhjen e tyre, por e ka mbushur barkun e vet, e ka rritur dhe e ka zgjeruar atë me një sasi të madhe alkooli, ndërsa me sasitë e mëdha të pijeve zgjeron stomakun. Gjatë tretjes ndodhin çrregullime, e si rezultat i pijes dhe i shprehisë zvogëlohet ndezja e ushqimit dhe ngadalësohet asimilimi i ushqimit dhe kështu tek alkoolisti rritet të majmurit dhe pesha trupore, ndërsa fuqia, gjallëria dhe aktiviteti zvogëlohet.
Ekziston edhe dëmi i tretë nga birra, përveç pijeve të tjera alkoolike: birra ruhet (paketohet) në konser¬va (gota) teneqeje dhe shishe të blombuara. Duhet përmendur se në fabrikat e birrës i shtohet acid salicil, i cili e ruan atë nga prishja, porse prish dhe shkatërron veshkat.
Dhe, përderisa alkoolisti mendon se birra e nxit urinën dhe i pastron veshkat, ajo i shkatërron ato porsi kazma rrënuese.
Gjithashtu, nëpër fabrika, së bashku me birrën përzihet edhe kulpra, e cila i jep birrës një shije të hidhur të kënd¬shme për ata që e pijnë. Kjo lëndë – kulpra, përdoret edhe në mjekësi, kurse ekstrakti i saj, lupolini, përdoret për zvogë-limin e potencialit seksual dhe për zbutjen e fuqisë dhe vrullit të tij.
Unë jam i sigurtë se ky shkak i fundit vetiu është i mjaf-tue¬shëm që rinia t’i largohet birrës dhe pi¬je¬ve të tjera alkoolike, në mënyrë që ta ruajë gjallërinë dhe aktivitetin.”
Në ujdi me temën rreth dëmshmërisë së birrës, po pa¬rash-troj lajmin e botuar në revistën “El-Islah”, numër 91, në muajin dhul-hixhxhe të vitit 1405 sipas Hixhrit. Në këtë lajm thuhet: “Një numër anëtarësh të Senatit në Romë ka shpallur në një anketë zyrtare të ndërmarrë në Senat, se birra është e dëmshme për shëndetin e njeriut. Anëtarët e Senatit kanë vënë në pah se ndërmarrjet botërore për prodhi¬min e birrës, përdorin një gaz të rrezikshëm, që është për¬do¬rur në Luftën e Parë Botërore për prodhimin e lotësje¬llës¬ve. Akuza kryesore u është drejtuar fabrikave të birrës të Gjer¬manisë Perëndimore dhe këta anëtarë kanë kërkuar ndalimin e impor¬tit të kësaj birre dhe kanë ndërmarrë një fushatë zyrtare që të tërhiqet vërejtja ndaj rrezikut që përmban kjo pije.”
Në fund, ua drejtoj apelin vëllezërve të mi muslimanë që kundrejt kësaj pijeje prej elbi, në të cilën shkruan: “Birrë jo-alkoolike”, të mos kenë sjellje të papërfilltë, ngase nuk ekziston dot birrë joalkoolike.
Disa hulumtime kanë vërtetuar që kjo pije përmban përqin¬dje të alkoolit rreth 0.5 – 1.7%. Për këtë shkak, çdo musliman është i detyruar t’i shmanget gjërave të dyshimta, në mënyrë që të mos e hudhë veten në hidhërimin e All-llahut.
Në revistën “Consumer” (Konsumatori), që e boton Organizata Amerikane për Ushqim dhe Ilaçe (FDA), në artikullin e botuar në fashikullin 20, numër 7, në muajin shtator të vitit 1986, nën titullin “Birra dhe vera pa alkool – a është kjo e afërt me të vërtetën?”, autori i artikullit, dr. Roxher Mileri, thotë: “Shprehja “birrë joalkoolike” përdoret për çdo pije që përmban më pak se 0.5% alkool krahas krahasimit me birrën e rëndomtë, e cila përmban 4% alkool, me birrën e butë, e cila përmban 3% alkool dhe me shumicën e verërave, të cilat përmbajnë 12% alkool.”
Ai pastaj thotë: “Pija, për të cilën thuhet “birrë joalko¬oli-ke”, nuk është e mundur që të jetë krejtësisht pa alkool, ngase nuk ekziston dot ndonjë metodë kimike me ndihmën e së cilës do të mënjanohej alkooli nga ndonjë pije.”
Doktor Mileri më tej thotë: “Organizata Amerikane për Ush¬qim dhe Ilaçe (FDA), e ka vërtetuar emrin “pije joalkoolike (non-alco¬holic) për pijet që përmbajnë më pak se 0.5% alkool. Mirëpo kjo agjensi i është kundërvënë emrit të pijeve joalkooli¬ke (alcohol-free), ngase kjo do të thoshte se është mënjanuar i gjithë alkooli që përmban kjo pije, e kjo është e kundërta e së vërtetës.”

----------


## fisniku-student

*POHIMII GJASHTË*

*DISA POHOJNË SE ALKOOLI E AKTIVIZON MENDJEN DHE I MUNDËSON NJERIUT QË TË PUNOJË DHE TË JETË I QËNDRUESHËM NË PUNË.*

*MENDIMI I MJEKËSISË:* Sistemi nervor qendror, ku bën pjesë edhe truri, kon¬side¬ro¬het si aparati trupor që i pari i ekspo¬zohet ndikimit të alko¬olit. Gjatë pirjes së alkoolit njeriu ndien entuziazëm, ngase alkooli zgjeron venat e trurit, me çka rritet sasia e gjakut që vjen në tru, gjë që sjell deri te sy¬çeltësia kohëshkurtër e cila zhduket shpejt dhe kalon në apati dhe plogështi. Pasojat e kësaj i vuajnë shumë qendra në tru, të cilat janë përgjegjëse për funksionet vitale të trupit, siç janë qendrat për kujtesë, për lexim, për të folurit, për sjellje, për lëvizje etj.
Alkooli shkatërron njerëzinë te njeriu, pasi shka¬tërron turpin dhe rrënon murin e turpit dhe ai, për shkak të alkoolit, bën vepra për të cilat do të turpërohej sikur të ishte i ve-tëdijshëm. Po kështu, alkooli ndikon drejtpërdrejt në trurin e vogël, të cilit All-llahu i Lartmadhërishëm i ka dhënë funksionin e koordinimit të lëvizjeve të muskujve dhe të mirëmbajtjes së barazpeshimit dhe për shkak të alkoolit njeriu e humbet baraz-peshën dhe kontrollin mbi të.
Në rastin kur rritet përqindja e alkoolit në gjak, mund të ndikojë në qendrën për frymëmarrje në tru dhe mund të shkaktojë pushimin e punës së saj e pastaj vdekjen e njeriut.
Libri “Alkoolizmi” (Alkoholism) përmend se deri më sot nuk dihet sasia e saktë e alkoolit prej së cilës shkaktohet sëmundja e alkoolizmit. Mirëpo, ajo që dihet me siguri, është se sa më e gjatë të jetë koha (periudha) e pirjes së alkoolit të alkoolistit, tek organet e trupit ndikon sasia më e vogël e alkoolit. Dijetarët konsiderojnë se nuk ka ndonjë sasi të caktuar nën të cilën njeriu do të ishte i sigurtë nga rreziku i pijeve dehëse.
Libri në fjalë vërteton se shkatërrimi i indeve për shkak të pir¬jes së alkoolit mund të jetë shkatërrim për¬fundimtar (i përhershëm), i cili nuk mund të shërohet më.
Prandaj disa dijetarë thonë se pirja e një ose dy gotave të cilësdo pije alkoolike ndonjëherë shkakton vdekjen e disa qelizave të trurit.
Ky pohim e rrëzon mendimin se sasia e vogël e alkoolit nuk bën dëm, meqë alkooli, qoftë edhe në sasi të vogël, shkak¬¬ton dobësimin e vullnetit të gjykimit të shëndoshë dhe zmadhon reaksionet shpirtërore. Për këtë arsye nëse alkoolisti nuk është i aftë që të përmbahet nga sasia e vogël e alko¬¬olit, atëherë si do të jetë gjendja kur të bëhet alkoolist kronik?!
Doktor Umer El-Bajir Salihu thotë: “Shkenca ka vërtetuar se gjendja e ekstazës, e fatit dhe e gëzimit, që nxiten nga gotat e para të alkoolit, është vetëm mashtrim. Alkooli nuk është stimulant por, në realitet, është narkotik, kurse shken¬ca sqaron esencën e ekstazës së rrejshme në këtë mënyrë: Dihet se truri i njeriut shquhet nga ekzistimi i qendrës së përbërë nga disa qeliza të ndieshme, që kryejnë funk¬sio¬nin e “inspektorit” (mbikëqyrësit) mbi gjithçka që vjen nga qen¬drat më të ulëta të trurit dhe i bën ato të hajthme e subtile dhe të përshtatshme për njeriun, duke ruajtur kontinuitetin e jetës.
Kur njeriu pi alkool, këto qeliza të ndieshme shtangohen, veprimtaria dhe kontrollimi i tyre pushon dhe kështu qendrat më të ulëta bëhen të lira dhe ndikimet e tyre shprehen pa kurrfarë kufizimi e kontrolli. Ky është shkaku që e sheh dikë që ka qenë i heshtur e turpshëm ditën, sesi po i rro¬tullohet gjuha me shpejtësi të kompjuterit pasi ka pirë alkool. Kështu personi i trashë hyn në arenën e vallëzimit dhe e dredh prapanicën e vet sikur të ishte anëtar i ndonjë grupi vallëzues; nje¬riu me zë të ngjirur fillon të këndojë dhe gjen hapësirë për atë që nuk do të duhej të thuhej ose të bëhej, e kështu me radhë.
Mirëpo, kur rritet numri i gotave, atëherë fillon numë¬ri¬mi dhe qendrat e trurit dështojnë njëra pas tjetrës dhe shkak¬to-hen çrregullime në ecje, vështirësi në të folur, shtohet për-mjerr¬ja dhe ndodh që alkoolisti të flejë në vendin (karrigen) e vet porsi i drobitur.

*TRAJTIMI ISLAM:* Nga Aishja radijall-llahu anha transmeto-het se ka thënë: “I Dërguari i All-llahut sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lam ka thënë: “Çdo gjë që deh është haram. Ajo që deh në sasi prej një fe¬reku, është haram edhe në sasi prej një grushti.” 
Dhe i Dërguari i All-llahut sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lam ka thënë: “Ajo që deh në sasi të madhe është haram edhe në sasi të vogël.”

----------


## *Babygirl*

_Fisniku sa mire qe nuk je lodh duke be kaq shume copy-paste?  

Sa per temen: Ti thua qe alkoholi eshte i demshem dhe mund ta fitosh kancerin nga ai kurse mua me ka then nje mjek qe eshte shum e mire per shendet dhe ta pastron organizimin nje got raki ne dite (nje teke kur zgjohe ne mengjes)_

----------


## fisniku-student

> _Fisniku sa mire qe nuk je lodh duke be kaq shume copy-paste?  
> 
> Sa per temen: Ti thua qe alkoholi eshte i demshem dhe mund ta fitosh kancerin nga ai kurse mua me ka then nje mjek qe eshte shum e mire per shendet dhe ta pastron organizimin nje got raki ne dite (nje teke kur zgjohe ne mengjes)_


eh po teknologjia po e lehteson lodhjen...

 e ke pergjijgen rreth ketij dyshimi me lartë...

mos keqkuptoni keto postime jan thjesht vetem keshilla dhe jo imponime ...

ti vendos per veten tende un jo...

keshtu qe ti mund ti pranosh keto keshilla dhe te mos i pranosh...

pershendetje...

----------


## celyy

> _Fisniku sa mire qe nuk je lodh duke be kaq shume copy-paste?  
> 
> Sa per temen: Ti thua qe alkoholi eshte i demshem dhe mund ta fitosh kancerin nga ai kurse mua me ka then nje mjek qe eshte shum e mire per shendet dhe ta pastron organizimin nje got raki ne dite (nje teke kur zgjohe ne mengjes)_


Ani ti vazhdo pije, fryma te zoft.

Si duket as qe i paske lexuar shkrimet e fisnikut.
Demet e alkoolit jan me te medha se dobit, pra nese ne ndonje pjes te trupit ndikon pozitivisht, ne pjes tjera te trupin mund te ndikoj x here negativisht, kete e ka vertetuar shkenca.

Per me shum rreth kesaj lexoj shkrimet me lart, me te vertet shum te dobishme per njerez si ti.

----------


## fisniku-student

> kurse mua me ka then nje mjek qe eshte shum e mire per shendet dhe ta pastron organizimin nje got raki ne dite (nje teke kur zgjohe ne mengjes)


Do deshiroja te diskutoja me at doktor...se ku bazohet ne at keshillë...

Nuk ka doktor qe guxon te te jep recept qe te autorizon ta konsumosh alkoolin me arsye se te sheron nga ndoj semundje...per kete garancen e ke nga unë

----------


## *Babygirl*

_Celyy me tu s'kam c'far te flas sepse shifet kush je sa e ke vendos ate firm aty lart.
Normal se s'jam e cmendur te lexoj gjith ato budalliqe lart qe ka be cop-paste ky se kam pun me te rendesishme per te be.
Frymen ta zeft ty zoti e jo mua sepse un kam te drejte te pi dhe te ha c'far te dua un 
Fisniku me siguri ai mjek s'ka qen i fes Islame..._

----------


## optimus.prime

> _Celyy me tu s'kam c'far te flas sepse shifet kush je sa e ke vendos ate firm aty lart.
> Normal se s'jam e cmendur te lexoj gjith ato budalliqe lart qe ka be cop-paste ky se kam pun me te rendesishme per te be.
> Frymen ta zeft ty zoti e jo mua sepse un kam te drejte te pi dhe te ha c'far te dua un 
> Fisniku me siguri ai mjek s'ka qen i fes Islame..._


Ska lidhje i fese islame apo jo,ketu behet fjale per demin e shendetit....nuk ka mjek me mend ne koke qe te keshillon te pish alkool,mund ta perdore ne forma tjera si anestetik perndryshe po ta keshilloj ta pish mund ta paditesh dhe e sheh pastaj,eshte e ndaluar me ligj qe nje mjek te jap alkool per te pire.

----------


## fisniku-student

> *Fisniku* me siguri ai mjek s'ka qen i fes Islame...[/I]


Qfardo qoft a eshte mjek fetar apo ndoj UFO ,ai nuk guxon te te autorizoj ne menyre zyrtare qe ti ta konsumosh alkoolin ne saje te keshilles mjekësore te cilen e posedon nje mjek zyrtar...

ke te drejt qe thua se nje mjek te ka dhene nje keshill te ketill,kam ndegjuar edhe unë shum gojedhena te tilla,ne lidhje me sherimin qe bene alkooli ndaj veshkeve dhe debimin e gurtheve nga veshket...kjo eshte vetem gojedhene dhe si e till bie ne kundershtim me vet mjekesin bashkohore dhe shkencen e mjeksise e cila ka vertetuar se nuk existon nje gje e till nga kjo gojedhene e pandeergjegjeshme...mirpo perkundrazi ka vertetuar se alkooli ka efekte kundersheruese d.m.th kontribuon ne semundje te veshkeve dhe demtimin e saj...

Perfundim : Asnje doktor zyrtar dhe doktor qe ka bere betimin e hipokratit dhe ne menyre te vetedijshem nuk guxon te jap kesi lloj keshilla pacientit te tij...

----------


## fisniku-student

*" :-) "*   ....kjo gje mund te kritikohet me shumë se sa nje...   * "i/e regjistruar"*

sepaku kush i kupton keto gjera...

----------


## fisniku-student

*POHIMI I SHTATË

DISA POHOJNË SE ALKOOLI NXIT DHE FORCON NEVOJËN PËR SEKS

MENDIMI I MJEKËSISË:* Alkooli zgjon afshin për seks (afro¬di-ziak), por zvogëlon vetë aktin e seksit në këtë mënyrë: Alkooli ndikon në testise, meqë alkooli shkakton të fishkurit (atrofinë) te mash¬kulli, pra: a) rë¬nien e sekretimit të hormoneve të mash-kullit – testosteronin; b) zvogëlimin e numrit të sper¬ma-to¬zoide-ve dhe zvogëlimin e sasisë së qumështit te mëndesha.
Në raportin e Fakultetit Britanik për Mjekë të vitit 1987, nën titullin “Kobi i madh dhe i rrezikshëm”, shkruhet: “Pirja e vijueshme e alkoolit shkakton çrregullim në funksionet seksuale te meshkujt dhe femrat për shkak të ndikimit të drejtpërdrejtë të alkoolit në testise dhe në vezore, në pjesën e trurit nën dho¬mëzën e përhimtë (hypothalamus) dhe në gjëndrën jargore për¬gje¬gjëse për sekretimin e hormoneve seksuale (gonadotro¬pins), të cilat nxisin testiset dhe vezoret.
Është zbuluar gjithashtu se përqindja e hormoneve mash-ku¬¬llore (testosteroneve) te mashkulli alkoolist është në rënie e sipër, ndërsa te femra alkooliste zvogëlohen hormonet femëro¬re (estrogjenet).
Ndër problemet më të mëdha të sistemit gjenital te mash¬kulli bën pjesë si vijon: humbja e nevojës për seks, impo-ten¬ca, atrofia (të fishkurit) e testiseve, zvogëlimi i organit gje-ni¬tal, zvogëlimi i aftësisë apo pamundësia e testisit që të pro-dho¬jë spermatozoide, pastaj rënia e qimeve përreth organit gje¬¬nital dhe ndërrimi i formës së njohur të testiseve.
Për sa u përket atyre të cilëve u është sëmurë mëlçia nga ci¬roza për shkak të pirjes së alkoolit, tek ata ndodhin çrregu¬lli-me në barazpeshimin e hormoneve, që sjell deri te rritja e gjinj¬ve (sisave) etj.
Statistikat flasin se 40-90% e alkoolistëve janë të sëmurë nga humbja e nevojës për seks, ndërsa testiset te 10-75% të sëmu¬rëve janë të sëmura nga atrofia.”
Në raport më tej thuhet: “Për sa u përket problemeve më kryesore që ndodhin në sistemin gjenital të femrës, si rezultat i alkoolit, janë si vijon: çrregullimi në funksionin e vezoreve, humbja e nevojës për seks dhe çrregullimet në ciklin mujor të cilat sillen në mes rritjes së sasisë së gjakut dhe mungesës së plotë e gjakut. Po kështu, atrofia ‘futet’ në vezore, në gjinj dhe në organet e jashtme gjenitale dhe duke ndërprerë sekretimin e sekrecioneve vaginale. Një hulumtim ka konfirmu-ar se 75% të alkoolisteve janë të sëmura nga atrofia e sisave.
Disa hulumtime tregojnë se gjendja te 25-50% e alko¬olis-tëve, të cilët kanë pushuar krejtësisht së piri, është përmirë-suar, veçanërisht tek ata testiset e të cilëve nuk kanë qenë të sëmura dhe në hormonet seksuale të të cilëve nuk kanë ndodhur çrregullime.”
Raporti i përgatitur (botuar) nga Fakulteti Mbretëror për Psikiatërit, në vitin 1986, tregon se në kohët më të reja është vër¬¬tetuar se pirja e alkoolit në masa të kufizuara mund të shkak¬tojë sterilitetin (shterpësinë). Këtu ka arritur hulum¬tuesi Morgan, në vitin 1982, pasi i ka vëzhguar rreth 100 meshkuj, të cilët janë paraqitur në ordinanca për shë¬ri¬min e sterilitetit. Ai ka zbuluar se te 40% e këtyre meshkujve shkaku i sterilitetit ka qenë zvo¬gë¬limi evident i spermatozoideve, ndërsa gjatë hulumtimit ka zbuluar se ata kanë pirë rreth 30-50 gram alkool në ditë, që i përgjigjet përafërsisht 2-3 gota birre, kurse këta nje¬rëz nuk kanë qenë alkoolistë. Te gjys¬ma e këtyre mesh¬kujve gjendja është përmirësuar pas ndërprerjes së pijes, ndër¬sa numri i spermatozoideve u është kthyer në mesataren e rëndomtë.
Doktor Morijer Kafitisi thotë: “Alkooli nxit afshin seksual, porse çdo gjë ka çmimin e vet. Pirja e alko¬olit, i cili është narkotik, ka aftësinë që t’i dobësojë ose t’i kufizojë ndjenjat. Duke qenë se ushtrimi i seksit është një proces me plot ndjenja dhe se organet që marrin pjesë në këtë akt, janë të ndieshme, alkooli, me vetitë e veta, mund të shkak¬tojë mossukses në të dyja anët.”
Dhe në fund, dikush mund të pyesë e të thotë: Nëse alkooli është i dëmshëm për shëndetin, përse atëherë është i përhapur në të gjitha pjesët e botës dhe shumica e muslimanëve e pi atë e nuk sëmuren nga shumë sëmundje që përmendin librat e mjekë¬sisë?
Duke u mbështetur në All-llahun, unë them: Nëse njeriu bën diçka që është e dëmshme dhe nga kjo vetë nuk ka ndonjë dëm, ky nuk është argument që të mohojmë ekzistimin e dëmit në atë gjë.
Njerëzit e dinë se çfarë dëmi sjell pirja e duhanit, por megji¬tha¬të një përqindje e madhe njerëzish e pinë atë. E dinë edhe dëmin nga prostitucioni, por megjithatë ka të atillë që e bëjnë këtë dhe i nxisin të tjerët, e ngjashëm me këtë.
Ekzistojnë shumë gjëra për shkak të të cilave disa alkoolistë nuk sëmuren, e unë do të përmend si vijon:
All-llahu i Lartmadhërishëm e ka krijuar njeriun dhe ia ka dhënë aftësinë që të mbrohet nga të gjitha sëmundjet. Mirëpo, çdo gjë ka kufirin e vet. Nëse njeriu e kalon këtë kufi, fuqia e tij për t’i kundërvënë sëmundjeve do të shkatërrohet dhe ai do të bjerë si theror i sëmundjes. Gjithash¬tu aftësia e durimit (të sëmundjes) ndryshon nga personi në per¬son dhe ti sheh se një sëmundje e cila ka goditur një person gjatë një kohe të shkurtër kërkon një periudhë kohore më të gjatë që të para-qitet te një person tjetër. Alkooli shquhet me faktin që shumica e ndikimeve të tij në organi¬zëm paraqiten vetëm pasi të kalojë një periudhë kohore, e cila ndonjëherë është dhje¬të e ndoshta edhe më shumë vjet. Gjatë kësaj periudhe kohore organizmi reziston me gjithë fuqi¬në që i është dhuruar, derisa vjen deri te kufiri kur e humbet fuqinë e vet dhe atëherë këto sëmundje fillojnë të paraqiten.
Tabiatet e njeriut me rastin e pirjes së alkoolit janë të ndryshme. Ka njerëz që alkoolin e pinë në sasira të vogla, e ka edhe të tillë që, thjesht, e gëlltisin atë, e disa të tje¬rë e pinë deri në kufirin e helmimit. S’ka dyshim se llojlloj¬shmëria e këtyre tabiateve luan një rol të rëndësishëm në paraqit¬jen e simptomave të cilat vënë në pah se organizmi ka rënë nën ndikimin e alkoolit. Sa më e madhe të jetë sasia e pirë alkoolit në një kohë të shkurtër, aq më shumë organizmi bie nën ndi-kimin e alkoolit.
Ata që punojnë në fushën e shëndetësisë më së miri e njohin madhësinë e ndikimit që ka alkooli tek alkoolisti. Pran-daj, mund të shohësh se te njerëzit e thjeshtë mungon kup¬ti-mi i madhësisë së këtij problemi, përveç nëse dikush prej tyre lexon nga hulumtimet ose statistikat që janë bërë në lidhje me këtë çështje.

----------

